# Reflection [Liverpool]



## Leongname

_Everyone and everything that shows up in our life is a reflection of something that is happening inside of us._
_Alan Cohen_




===============


----------



## Leongname

Liverpool Is My City


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

That first image is a big "Wow"!

I'm looking forward to more. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> I'm looking forward to more. I'm intrigued.


 thank you Jane, 
I will try









========================






































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Good shots. I like that picture of the narrow boat.


----------



## Leongname




----------



## openlyJane

I'll be going to that exhibition myself soon. Was it worth the entrance fee?


----------



## DarkLite

The nocturnal waterfront shots are fantastic! Liverpool looks quite charming with an interesting blend of modern and historic architecture. :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

artsy shots, I'm impressed.


----------



## giovani_red

Beautiful shots! What kind of camera do you use to take these shots?


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> I'll be going to that exhibition myself soon. Was it worth the entrance fee?


hno: Unfortunately for me it was waste of time, I happy that I didn't pay for it.

thank you* MilbertDavid* & *DarkLite*



giovani_red said:


> Beautiful shots! What kind of camera do you use to take these shots?


thank you, I use Sony a550, I like it, but this camera has too loud shot that quite hard hide at the silent hall.


================================================





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Anglican Cathedral*















































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Love padlocks*

































































*Quick Description:* The phenomenon of love padlocks has recently spread to Liverpool with the metal railings at the Albert Docks being a very suitable location.






































































































































​

WIKI: There are now quite a lot of locks on the Liverpool's Albert Docks, and there is a sign up that states "This is a special place for lovers! Interlock your padlocks on the railings and throw away the key into the Mersey. You will never lose your true love!"


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## paul62

Fantastic photography.


----------



## openlyJane

Some great compositions and images there, Leongname.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Fantastic photography.





openlyJane said:


> Some great compositions and images there, Leongname.


thank you guys!


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall*





















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


 thank you!


========================






















































































































































​


----------



## paul62

Speke Hall is one of those places I keep meaning to go to, and never do. Fantastic additions.^^


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Speke Hall is one of those places I keep meaning to go to, and never do. Fantastic additions.^^


Speke Hall is very spiritual place, I feel it. I would highly recommend when visit Liverpool to take a tour to this house which has five hundred years history, or just walk around the lovely gardens (it's free).


=====================================






















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

photo not allowed, so many interesting things couldn't photograph.






















































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

See you managed to get some sneaky, furtive photos.! Well done!


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> See you managed to get some sneaky, furtive photos.! Well done!


the workers of Speke Hall are instagramming to facebook every little details, so....... prioritise or death


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Eaton Estate*

*Eaton Estate*








































































































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

Can't say that I know where Eaton Hall is? Not Liverpool....


----------



## Leongname

Not so far, I've gave the link above.

*Eaton Hall, Cheshire*


=================================


















































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Another Place by Antony Gormley*

*on Crosby Beach*






























































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

I have visited Crosby Beach. A great place to see, even in winter.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> I have visited Crosby Beach. A great place to see, even in winter.


Thank you Paul! It isn't a perfect place, but arty and beauty.


==================================


































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous bird photographs there - quite stunning!


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Some fabulous bird photographs there - quite stunning!


 Thank you Jane!


The first place of Liverpool Wheel



























































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Ellesmere Port*







































































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

Good shots.


----------



## Leongname

*Hidden Liverpool*

*'People's City' Photography Competition launched*​
































































































































































My Poster




























wasn't me


----------



## Leongname

*George's Dock Ventilation*

*Queensway Tunnel* _The Queensway Tunnel is a road tunnel under the River Mersey, in the north west of England, between Liverpool and Birkenhead...._

*http://www.liverpoolworldheritage.com/visitingthewhs/areas/pierhead/georgesdockventilation.asp​*


















































































































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

Very interesting images relating to the two tunnels. Thanks!


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Very interesting images relating to the two tunnels.


Thank you Jane!

===================================


























































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*St. Luke’s, (the bombed out) church*


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures! You obviously have a back catalogue - as the Liverpool Community College building, in the first image, is yet to be completed.


----------



## paul62

Good shots of St. Luke`s church. It is now on my want to see and photograph list. 
Each batch of shots you post relates to a different subject. Good thread.


----------



## Leongname




----------



## paul62

Good shots.


----------



## Leongname

*Hope Street, Liverpool*



















=====================================


----------



## openlyJane

Oh, now I see what you mean by the "trainers on the wall". TBH, I had never realised that that was what they were before now.


----------



## Pryde Hart

I hope this photo thread continues.
Happy new year/hogmanay.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Thanks guys and Happy New Year!

==================================


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the B&W effect...


----------



## paul62

Every so often, I`m drawn back to looking through this thread. I would love to see more. Very inspirational.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

Some great shots.....

I noticed those police officers in town today; perhaps they should arrest the waiter with his finger up his nose ( for public hygiene offences....)? Were they entertainers for the cruise passengers?


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Some great shots.....
> 
> I noticed those police officers in town today; perhaps they should arrest the waiter with his finger up his nose ( for public hygiene offences....)? Were they entertainers for the cruise passengers?


LOL 

Thanks.
It was: ".....‘Comedy Waiters’ who’ll be serving at the cruise
terminals new, one off special café ‘The 19th Hole’ where you can
enjoy a nice cup of ‘tee’ and a golf ‘club’ sandwich!"
from: http://www.cruise-liverpool.com/cruise-liverpool-tees-off/#more-502


----------



## Thofhmas

that is happening inside of us.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

a varied selection....

See you also went to view the grandmother yesterday?


----------



## paul62

:applause:Brilliant.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## paul62

I was going to go to this event today, with the Liverpool contingent of my family. The size of the expected crowd, and the possibility of not finding anywhere to park, has put us off.
Really enjoy this thread. Keep it coming.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> I was going to go to this event today, with the Liverpool contingent of my family. The size of the expected crowd, and the possibility of not finding anywhere to park, has put us off.
> Really enjoy this thread. Keep it coming.


oh Yeah! the city still overcrowded.

===============================================
































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*The Giant Girl walk through the city*












































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## paul62

Well captured shots Leon. You really know how to catch life in pictures.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Well captured shots Leon. You really know how to catch life in pictures.


you make me blush. LOL, thank you!









===============================================
































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## maja88

WOW!


----------



## Letniczka

maja88 said:


> WOW!


She likes you, yeh yeh yeh! :lol:


----------



## paul62

It was this thread that inspired me visit St. Lukes church.


----------



## Leongname

maja88 said:


> WOW!





Letniczka said:


> She likes you, yeh yeh yeh! :lol:


thank you!



paul62 said:


> It was this thread that inspired me visit St. Lukes church.


 I hope you like it, thanks!

===============================================


















































*Sudley House*

















































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Antiques Roadshow*
















































































































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

Absolutely brilliant again.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Absolutely brilliant again.


 and brilliant time too. thanks Paul!

=========================================




























































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.
Open Day – Botech Compositions. Film Screening & September Serenades




















































































































































































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

I keep meaning to get down to 'Metal'. A great reminder.


----------



## Leongname

*Metropolitan Cathedral of Christ the King Liverpool*


































*The crypt of the cathedral that never was*





















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

Some great pictures of the crypt. I guess you didn't know that photography is not allowed ( without permission) especially of The Treasury? No; I didn't first time either......

It is quite something down there, isn't it, and so unexpected?


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Some great pictures of the crypt. I guess you didn't know that photography is not allowed ( without permission) especially of The Treasury? No; I didn't first time either......
> 
> It is quite something down there, isn't it, and so unexpected?


I took those pictures a few years ago one of 'open day', also I got a permission for photography, so it's all legal


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm speechless. my interest of this city started from day one Jane created her thread.
since then, I've been checking both threads from time to time and every time I do that,
my urge to see the city in person is heightened but one thing that is putting me back is 
the distance. oh man, I've a hunch I can do this not far from now. ( with crossed fingers)
your photos are great and enticing.....love them.


----------



## Leongname

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm speechless. my interest of this city started from day one Jane created her thread.
> since then, I've been checking both threads from time to time and every time I do that,
> my urge to see the city in person is heightened but one thing that is putting me back is
> the distance. oh man, I've a hunch I can do this not far from now. ( with crossed fingers)
> your photos are great and enticing.....love them.


you welcome! now you can see that Liverpool isn't 'The Beatles' only. thank you for your comment.


----------



## Leongname

*A Day Out*

a short visit in *Wollerton Old Hall Garden*. of course this location is far away from Liverpool, but is too small for a new thread.












_*"I can show anyone, anywhere in the world, photos of this place and they all agree that it is a world-class example of an English Garden"*_ 
(Chris Beardshaw )

I am not an expert, but this garden is just wonderful! You feel as if you are exploring a series of little rooms, and each turn gives another stunning vista of planting.




































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## DWest

wow! it's really amusing to look at your photo collection.


----------



## Leongname

*Wollerton Old Hall Garden*



DWest said:


> wow! it's really amusing to look at your photo collection.


thanks mate!

=================================================



































































































































































































































































































_The heady scent of musk and tea roses perfumed the air.
How perfect to sit in a corner of the garden and enjoy this magnificent garden._



























































​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Merry Christmas Everyone!﻿*


​


----------



## paul62

Good stuff Leon. One of my favourite threads. Have a good new year mate.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Benonie

Wow! What a stunning thread this is! Gorgeous pictures Leongname! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> I'm speechless. my interest of this city started from day one Jane created her thread.
> since then, I've been checking both threads from time to time and every time I do that,
> my urge to see the city in person is heightened but one thing that is putting me back is
> the distance. oh man, I've a hunch I can do this not far from now.


I had the same feeling and the same urge. Fortunately distance is a lesser problem, so last Christmas we did visit this town. 
And the city and its people didn't dissapoint me at all. I really want to revisit Liverpool (and Manchester) allready, though due too low Euro rates, it's a bit expensive to us.


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Wow! What a stunning thread this is! Gorgeous pictures Leongname! kay:
> .... I really want to revisit Liverpool (and Manchester) allready, ....


thank you Benonie, and next your visit to Liverpool I will be glad to share a few pints of Liverpool's lager in the 'Philharmonic Pub'.

=================================================















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## paul62

Mr. Joe Anderson, I see. Great shots Leon.


----------



## openlyJane

Hey, I see you were on board the dazzle ferry too? I'll post a few of mine tomorrow. It was a fun occasion, wasn't it?


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Mr. Joe Anderson, I see. Great shots Leon.


 yes sir 
thank you Paul!



openlyJane said:


> Hey, I see you were on board the dazzle ferry too? I'll post a few of mine tomorrow. It was a fun occasion, wasn't it?


thanks Jane, I was invited to the launch of sir Peter Blake 'everybody razzle dazzle'. tourists will have fun. thank you!

================================================





























































































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane

Some great shots there; particularly the first one.


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Some great shots there; particularly the first one.


 thank you Jane!


=================================================




















































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, awesome and very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, awesome and very nice updates; well done :cheers:


 thank you Christos!


================================================
















































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*New Brighton*




























































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Southport*

































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Limak11

Nice, original photos


----------



## christos-greece

Your request is done


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park*












































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Great...very nice updates...!


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton park*



firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Great...very nice updates...!


thank you! 

=================================================










































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Tesla in the UK??? How much does a Tesla cost here?


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


thank you Christos!



AbidM said:


> How much does a Tesla cost here?


 no idea m8. 
btw thanks!

================================================


























































































































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

Great shots Leon; the occupied bank, especially. Someone told me about this on Thursday whilst I was in Liverpool. I really regret not going to see it for myself.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


you make me blush. LOL, thank you!




paul62 said:


> Great shots Leon; the occupied bank, especially. Someone told me about this on Thursday whilst I was in Liverpool. I really regret not going to see it for myself.


thanks Paul! I doubt that it will continue for very long.


=================================================








































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## shik2005

Experiment with software filter? The first photo, I mean.


----------



## paul62

Good journalistic styled shots/updates from the bank. Great stuff Leon.


----------



## Leongname

shik2005 said:


> Experiment with software filter? The first photo, I mean.


 yes, sometimes I use it.



paul62 said:


> Good journalistic styled shots/updates from the bank. Great stuff Leon.


 thanks Paul!



================================================


































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## MilbertDavid

wow, great shots of people and places.


----------



## Leongname

thank you for comments&likes!


=========================================










​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


thank you Christos!


================================================






































































































































































































































​


----------



## Benonie

Always great to see Liverpool again. And again. Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Always great to see Liverpool again. And again. Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


 thank you Benonie!

================================================




































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## DWest

cool and artistic....can be blown out and will make nice posters.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots and I particularly like those old stuff.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Great photo collection. 'The dog in car', 'seagull' and 'hands on piano' my favorites





paul62 said:


> Great stuff Leon.





DWest said:


> cool and artistic....can be blown out and will make nice posters.





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:





madonnagirl said:


> nice shots and I particularly like those old stuff.


 thanks all!


==============================================


















































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

Stunning pictures, mate!


----------



## paul62

Excellent pictures Leon.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Stunning pictures, mate!





paul62 said:


> Excellent pictures Leon.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


thanks guys! much appreciated. :cheers:



=================================================



































































































































































_"You have reached your destination." LOL_










.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.
​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## openlyJane

Great set!


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful bus... nice photos!


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Great set!


thak you Jane!



Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful bus... nice photos!


it's a vintage classic double decker bus. cheers mate!


=============================================










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

I like the unpolished look and feel of Bold Street. One of my favourite parts of the city.


----------



## shik2005

doubledeckers are great!


----------



## skylark

lovely shots of a city with lots of good characters.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> I like the unpolished look and feel of Bold Street. One of my favourite parts of the city.





shik2005 said:


> doubledeckers are great!





skylark said:


> lovely shots of a city with lots of good characters.


thanks everyone!


==========================================


Anglican Cathedral Liverpool in the fog










​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## paul62

^^Very good shots with mist.:applause:


----------



## toshijmx

Very visually interesting town!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


thanks Christos!


=============================================
















































































































​


----------



## paul62

Great stuff!


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Great stuff!


thanks Paul!


============================================






















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## El_Greco

Nice. Really beautiful.


----------



## shik2005

Nice shopfront:

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/l_poolarttravel/76240946/560696/560696_original.jpg

Established 1866 ... and refurbished about that time...


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful autumn in Liverpool and very nice photos.


----------



## Leongname

El_Greco said:


> Nice. Really beautiful.


thank you! :cheers:



shik2005 said:


> Nice shopfront:
> 
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/l_poolarttravel/76240946/560696/560696_original.jpg
> 
> Established 1866 ... and refurbished about that time...


perhaps you're right. I never seen it open :lol:



gratteciel said:


> Beautiful autumn in Liverpool


but not very often, sometimes weather is miserable.


gratteciel said:


> and very nice photos


thank you! much appreciated 


=============================================




























































































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good street shots.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> :applause:Good street shots.


thanks Paul!

============================================




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

excellent photos!


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> excellent photos!


thank you Roman! it's just beautiful architecture:cheers: 


=========================================













































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW Beautiful city and amazing pics.


----------



## openlyJane

You'll find that 'Jackson & Sons' ( 1866) art supply shop ( pictured a few sets up) is actually open at regular hours; and is, in fact, a favourite of many artists in the city. Very old fashioned inside, as you can imagine.


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful autumn in Liverpool and very nice photos.


Yes,_ it has _been a particularly lovely, late autumn this year - lovely light, colours and fog - but now the rain has appeared.....


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> WOW Beautiful city and amazing pics.


thank you Robert! much appreciated.



openlyJane said:


> You'll find that 'Jackson & Sons' ( 1866) art supply shop ( pictured a few sets up) is actually open at regular hours; and is, in fact, a favourite of many artists in the city. Very old fashioned inside, as you can imagine.


trust you. I just said never seen this shop open. actually my favourite art shop is Rennies Gallery, very useful of many artists and students in the city.



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


thanks Christos! :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Nice pictures, another thread that proves that I should visit Liverpool someday


----------



## Leongname

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice pictures, another thread that proves that I should visit Liverpool someday


you welcome 'HT'! just watch the weather  :cheers:


============================================


































































































































​


----------



## paul62

:applause:Fantastic stuff mate.


----------



## Bobutė Jožka

Beautiful pictures!
thank you for sharing


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> :applause:Fantastic stuff mate.





Bobutė Jožka;128425373 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> thank you for sharing


thanks all!


==========================================








































































































































































































​

more from yesterday:













​


----------



## Romashka01

what? Christmas tree in November? 

cool photos!


----------



## AbidM

Th circular abstract street lamps fascinate me.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> what? Christmas tree in November?
> 
> cool photos!


exactly! because of consumerism. :lol:



AbidM said:


> Th circular abstract street lamps fascinate me.


the street looks like a fairytale at the evening time.

thank you guys!


==============================================


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Nice shots of Nelson Street & the arch.


----------



## Benonie

Great shots! I love the poppies.


----------



## Leongname

_Cheshire Oaks giant Christmas tree
_

























































































































































































































































​


----------



## Bobutė Jožka

Amazing pictures!


----------



## El_Greco

Looking good!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Nice shots of Nelson Street & the arch.





Benonie said:


> Great shots! I love the poppies.





Bobutė Jožka;128554301 said:


> Amazing pictures!





El_Greco said:


> Looking good!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Liverpool :cheers:


thank you guys! it was really spectacular show!


=============================================





































































































​


----------



## paul62

Good night shots.


----------



## Leongname

*Cheshire Oaks Designer Outlet is an outlet centre in Ellesmere Port, Cheshire, England.*



paul62 said:


> Good night shots.


thanks Paul!


========================================










































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures! Jingle All the Way...


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Great pictures! Jingle All the Way...


thanks Robert! much appreciated.


=========================================














































































































​


----------



## Benonie

Great street performers


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good candid shots. Great stuff.


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Great street performers





paul62 said:


> :applause:Good candid shots. Great stuff.



thank you guys! 


=====================================


stormy weather




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Romashka01

Your pics are very nice to see kay:


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Your pics are very nice to see kay:


thank you Roman! much appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Your pics are very nice to see kay:


thank you Roman! much appreciated. :cheers:


==========================================






























































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Very nice updates.


----------



## Leongname

thank you guys for your comments and likes on my photos! much appreciated.


=============================================
























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)I*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

I really like this thread.


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> I really like this thread.


thanks mate! much appreciated.








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)I*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Spread the word.
Great shots.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Spread the word.
> Great shots.


...is the opium of the people (c) :bash:


==============================================










































































































































































​


----------



## Benonie

Great updates. I love Liverpool! :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

very nice updated photos.


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Great updates. I love Liverpool! :cheers:





alexander2000 said:


> very nice updated photos.


thanks guys!


==============================================
















































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## lovetheshirt

Great photos. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics!

What is this building? http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/artytravel/76973726/209835/209835_original.jpg


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> What is this building? http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/artytravel/76973726/209835/209835_original.jpg



it's the Liver Building, one of the Three Graces.

Legend has it that Liverpool will become submerged under water if the bird on the top of the building ever flies away lol!


----------



## Romashka01

^ truly architectural masterpiece


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> ^ truly architectural masterpiece


:cheers: Roman! much appreciated.


===========================================
























































































































































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures. I love Christmas Season!


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Very nice pictures. I love Christmas Season!


season only 
thanks Robert!


=========================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

this building *'Yates’s Wine Lodge'* which has been shown in my previous post











a little bit of history. Back in 2008










​

ONE of Liverpool’s most popular attractions has stopped turning after more than 3½ years.

Turning the Place Over, at the former Yates’s Wine Lodge, at Moorfields, has been seen by an estimated 3.5m people since it opened in May, 2007.

The temporary artwork, by Richard Wilson, was conceived as a trailblazer for Liverpool’s year as European Capital of Culture and was originally due to be exhibited only into 2008.
But it proved such a phenomenal draw with both visitors and local people that it was decided to keep it turning.


Turning The Place Over
The work consisted of a vast 10 metre diameter ovoid section of the facade of a disused building in Liverpool. This section of facade had been cut free allowing it to rotate .




























































​


Sculptor Richard Wilson said: “It has been a privilege to have placed in Liverpool such an acclaimed artwork that in part doffed a cap to this city’s engineering heritage.”




​


----------



## paul62

Great stuff; I never knew about that.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Great stuff; I never knew about that.


it was a great piece of 'modern art', Its on a normal street in Liverpool, so the audience was huge, not hidden away in an art gallery. it was eye catching i must say.


----------



## Benonie

I didn't notice that last year? Where was this original work of art?


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> I didn't notice that last year? Where was this original work of art?


unfortunately this gorgeous project was finished in 2011. the 'Yates’s Wine Lodge' building is opposite the 'Moorfields' railway station. the building looks now unpresentable and uninteresting at all.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

nice pics kay:


real tree or artificial?


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> nice pics kay:
> 
> 
> real tree or artificial?


hahah! I know what you mean... 
there are the really really real trees 

thanks!

















































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great street shots! dog looks very emotional


----------



## Leongname

he is ready to lick her in her ear :lol:

thank you all!


==========================================






























​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005

The last set is great!


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Happy New Year Leongname! :cheers1:


best wishes Benonie!


----------



## Leongname

Happy New Year everyone!











































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Some fantastic updates here! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Very fine, especially the two statues of Sekhmet (Sachmet),
my favourite goddess.


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Wow! Some fantastic updates here! :applause:


 thank you Ben! much appreciated. 



yansa said:


> Very fine, especially the two statues of Sekhmet (Sachmet),


love them too. the statues were, unfortunately, badly damaged when the museum was hit during a bomb raid on the city in 1941.



yansa said:


> my favourite goddess.


wow! i still believe in Santa ;-)


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Nice reflections caught on last set of images.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! truly amazing photos, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great city and amazing pics! I love it!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely sets of pics! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Phantatic sets - I love it!


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Nice reflections caught on last set of images.





Romashka01 said:


> Wow! truly amazing photos, Leon! :applause:





gratteciel said:


> Great city and amazing pics! I love it!





shik2005 said:


> Lovely sets of pics! :cheers:





yansa said:


> Phantatic sets - I love it!


thanks folks for comments&likes! much appreciated.


=============================================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Especially like the seagull. 
And the man who plays piano - without a piano. ;-)


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Especially like the seagull.
> And the man who plays piano - without a piano. ;-)


thanks 'yansa'!


=============================================




















































































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Some nice detail there Leon. Good shots.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> You have a good eye for the detail, Leon.
> The two guys in red - I wonder how they make their trick? ;-)


it's easy to imagine, they have a metal frame hidden under their clothes. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:





paul62 said:


> Some nice detail there Leon. Good shots.


thank you very much guys! cheers!


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Interesting series of (more or less) lonely passengers. ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice, interesting photos


----------



## Romashka01

Cool update Leon!!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Interesting series of (more or less) lonely passengers. ;-)





christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice, interesting photos





Romashka01 said:


> Cool update Leon!!


thank you guys! cheers.


=======================================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Very interesting modern interior, Leon - thank you for showing us!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Very interesting modern interior, Leon - thank you for showing us!


thank you Silvia!


======================================


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great images! Loved the black and white pics!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! A great series of pictures Leon! 
For a moment I tought this little guy had an aureola.... :lol:


----------



## yansa

Very good sets, Leon!
My absolute favourite is #536 / pic 4! kay:


----------



## paul62

:applause:Some good street shots Leon. Great stuff.


----------



## openlyJane

Good to see. Missed the event today, myself.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Nice, interesting trucks  Thanks for the beautiful pictures!


thanks Roman! :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> Good to see. Missed the event today, myself.


you didn't miss too much. this event is continuing on Sunday, so you can get a fun during your visit the waterfront today.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice this last set Leon. It is an event that occurs periodically?


----------



## yansa

Very nice new sets, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Very nice this last set Leon. It is an event that occurs periodically?


thanks Robert! this waterfront is a great venue for many events and festivals. moreover Liverpool's waterfront has won a national competition to find the "greatest places" in England.



yansa said:


> Very nice new sets, Leon! kay:


thank you Silvia! much appreciated.














































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures , especially I loved this last set. Well done Leon.


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Great pictures , especially I loved this last set. Well done Leon.


thank you Robert! it was a really spectacular show.




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful updates, Leongname !


----------



## Leongname

General Electric said:


> Beautiful updates, Leongname !


thank you GE! much appreciated :cheers:


=========================================














































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Leon! kay: Thank you so much!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update Leon!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Lovely updates, Leon! kay: Thank you so much!





gratteciel said:


> Great update Leon!


thank you Silvia&Robert!


============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, Leon, especially #621! kay:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon, especially #621! kay:


because of the reflection? I love it too








thanks Silvia!


===============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> because of the reflection? I love it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Silvia!
> 
> .


 Reflections and ship details, yes! 

Lovely spring updates, Leon, great animal pics (grey heron...) !! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing pictures! Beautiful park, full of life kay:


----------



## Benonie

Excellent updates. Love the dog! okay:


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby again*



yansa said:


> Reflections and ship details, yes!
> Lovely spring updates, Leon, great animal pics (grey heron...) !! :applause:





Romashka01 said:


> Amazing pictures! Beautiful park, full of life kay:





Benonie said:


> Excellent updates. Love the dog! okay:



thank you guys!


==========================================













































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby IV*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby V*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby VI*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby VII*











































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## skylark

nice! I like.your photos and it's a beautiful place.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pictures kay: Spectacular botanical garden


 thank you Roman!



openlyJane said:


> Some nice pics, Leon. I live in Mossley Hill, just along the road from Sudley House. A lovely part of the city. Was this your first visit?


thanks Jane! it's really beautiful place with many lovely little parks and adorable houses. unfortunately the Mossley Hill is far away from my house, nevertheless I visited Sudley house quite often especially with the urbanskethers group. 


skylark said:


> nice! I like.your photos and it's a beautiful place.


thank you 'skylark'! 

thanks all for looking&liking!


===========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos Leon, especially the third shot of the last post. It is really lovely.


----------



## Romashka01

I especially like 'family of swans', this very beautiful photo, and pictures of details of fountain. 

Amazing update!


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful photos Leon, especially the third shot of the last post. It is really lovely.





Romashka01 said:


> I especially like 'family of swans', this very beautiful photo, and pictures of details of fountain.
> 
> Amazing update!


thank you guys! it was a really beautiful reflection of the trees.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## marlonbasman

awesome! . . specially your shots of wild life.


----------



## Leongname

marlonbasman said:


> awesome! . . specially your shots of wild life.


thank you!


----------



## Leongname

*Croxteth Hall and Country Park*

*Croxteth Hall* is situated in a beautiful Country Park setting and is one of Liverpool's most important heritage sites.

The Country Park is also home to a real working Home Farm, a Victorian Walled Garden and a 500 acre nature reserve - all open to the public.

Steeped in history, Croxteth Hall makes the ideal setting for weddings and conferences, concerts and exhibitions and offers a huge range of stimulating learning experiences for pupils of all ages.





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Croxteth Hall and Country Park II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics Leon! It is always a pleasure to visit your thread.


----------



## yansa

Superb pics from the harbour, dear Leon, but I like your animal- and nature photography as well! kay:

Wonderful impressions - keep them coming!


----------



## Leongname

*Croxteth Hall & Country Park III*



gratteciel said:


> Great pics Leon! It is always a pleasure to visit your thread.





yansa said:


> Superb pics from the harbour, dear Leon, but I like your animal- and nature photography as well! kay:
> 
> Wonderful impressions - keep them coming!


thank you guys for your so friendly words!


===============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Brazilica Liverpool’s Samba Festival*































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Some spectacular updates, Leon! :applause:
Especially love the last set!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, very atmospheric. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Some great Mersey Ferry pictures there. How did you mange to capture Crosby Beach; the ferry does not normally go that far?


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Some spectacular updates, Leon! :applause:
> Especially love the last set!


 thanks Silvia! the white Libertad looks gorgeous, even though it's Argentine ship :lol:



General Electric said:


> Very nice updates, very atmospheric. kay:


 thank you GE! it was a sunny and beautiful evening in Liverpool :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> Some great Mersey Ferry pictures there. How did you mange to capture Crosby Beach; the ferry does not normally go that far?


thanks Jane! those pictures had been taking from the Manannan ferry. unfortunately it was too far for my camera lens.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful city and very colorful parade.


----------



## Leongname

thank you guys!


==========================================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Cool shots Leon.
My favourite type of photography (as you probably know); albeit, there`s an element of risk involved. 
Good stuff!


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Cool shots Leon.


thank you Paul! :cheers:


===========================================


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Cool shots Leon.
> My favourite type of photography (as you probably know); albeit, there`s an element of risk involved.
> Good stuff!


i know what you mean Paul, sometimes it's quite dangerous LOL


===========================================














































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Superb harbour impressions, Leon - inclusive helicopter and nice dog.  kay:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice sets, Leongname! And the last (#754) it's a awesome picture! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Superb harbour impressions, Leon - inclusive helicopter and nice dog.  kay:


thanks Silvia!


General Electric said:


> the last (#754) it's a awesome picture! :applause:


i just slightly changed shape of her face. thank you GE! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Leongname said:


> i just slightly changed shape of her face. thank you GE! :cheers:


Both are very nice


----------



## Leongname

General Electric said:


> Both are very nice


:cheers:


=========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics!!

I like these cast bronze roundels kay:

One of my favorites - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/phototravel_26/77842482/552372/552372_original.jpg


----------



## Leongname

thanks Roman! I dream to buy one of them 


===========================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, Leon - love that rope impression of the Black Pearl! kay:

Perhaps a stupid question, nevertheless... What is that big red-white "machinery" for -
to load ships? 

P.S. Superb last set! kay:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> What is that big red-white "machinery" for -
> to load ships?


it is the container terminal known as Liverpool 2 


yansa said:


> Fine updates, Leon - love that rope impression of the Black Pearl! kay:


thank you Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates, Leon! Liverpool seems a very interesting and full of life city.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> it is the container terminal known as Liverpool 2
> 
> thank you Silvia!


Thank you for the explanation, Leon - very interesting place! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Silvia*, *Robert*, *Christos*! thank you guys 


======================================


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Very nice and interesting updates, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Very nice and interesting updates, dear Leon! kay:


thanks Silvia! much appreciated










============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Cool update! love these B&W street photos kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Me too! Great, very nice black & white photos :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool update! love these B&W street photos kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Me too! Great, very nice black & white photos :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys! those photos have been taken in black and white, the images without colour can be strong, high contrast and powerful, i like it too.
p.s. but seems to me it isn't comfortable to switch the camera in coloure mode and back, takes my time. :lol:


=========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon. Really interesting pictures!


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Great update, Leon. Really interesting pictures!


thanks Robert! this is an art exhibition in the Central Library for Shakespeare Anniversary. :cheers:


==========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice black & white photos :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Once again awesome, very nice black & white photos :cheers:


thank you Christos cheers!


==============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous, very nice effects in B&W!


----------



## christos-greece

These black & white photos are totally awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots....always like black and white...it brings back nostalgic memories.


----------



## Leongname

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, very nice effects in B&W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> These black & white photos are totally awesome, very nice :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots....always like black and white...it brings back nostalgic memories.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys, much appreciated!


===============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Superb update, dear Leon!
Particularly love the B&W shots! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics, Leon! 
I also liked very much the shots in black and white.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful, particularly like the B&W, that give a dramatic effect kay:


----------



## Leongname

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superb update, dear Leon!
> Particularly love the B&W shots! :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics, Leon!
> I also liked very much the shots in black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, particularly like the B&W, that give a dramatic effect kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys! it's just fun to look at the world in a different way :cheers1:


============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

:applause:


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

nice updates


Leongname said:


>


:lol: "Decorative aggregate" kay:


----------



## Leongname

General Electric said:


> nice updates
> :lol: "Decorative aggregate" kay:


good contrast, isn't it? :hahaha:


=====================================














































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

That's a wonderful junk shop, Leon. I'd be really tempted by that framed Peruvian tarantula for only 25 pounds!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Excellent updates Leon! I love the antique shop and the planes.


----------



## Romashka01

wow! great pics :applause: keep up the good work!


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> That's a wonderful junk shop, Leon. I'd be really tempted by that framed Peruvian tarantula for only 25 pounds!


thank you!
 p.s. i'm afraid that to mail it will have cost more than the price on the spider. LOL



Benonie said:


> Wow! Excellent updates Leon! I love the antique shop and the planes.


 thanks Ben! i love this antique shop. of course i've seen many more beautiful antiques shops, but all of them mostly are located at the tourist areas, or have very specific goods.



Romashka01 said:


> wow! great pics :applause: keep up the good work!


 thank you Roman, much appreciated! :cheers1:


========================================


































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

Great museum! We must have missed that on our visit. It's in the city center, right?


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Great museum! We must have missed that on our visit. It's in the city center, right?


yes Ben, you're right, it is in city centre. you probably walked nearly there.








































​

actually it is the 'Bluecoat' , the oldest arts centre in Great Britain.


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Love that croc!


----------



## openlyJane

Nice shots from West Kirby.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! Beautiful art! Just fantastic set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that croc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> openlyJane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots from West Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Beautiful art! Just fantastic set, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 thank you guys! very much appreciated :cheers1:


==========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice and black and white pics really evoke a different aura.


----------



## Leongname

madonnagirl said:


> nice and black and white pics really evoke a different aura.


thank you!


==================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Good black & whites. Good shot!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

> paul62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good black & whites. Good shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Paul*, *Christos*, thank you for your comments, and my thanks to all who viewed&liked :cheers1:


=============================================


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, Leon. Especially the sets in black and white.


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Leon! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Awesome


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> Nice pictures! That was a good exhibition, wasn’t it; at the Victoria Gallery & museum.


oh yes! for all comic con lovers 



Why-Why said:


> Great set all round, Leon!





Romashka01 said:


> Lovely spring pictures  Thanks for sharing, Leon kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, Leon!





shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Leon! :applause:





General Electric said:


> Awesome


thanks guys!


===================================






















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, Leon!
I loved all the photos. Especially, the street art.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new set, Leon!
> I loved all the photos. Especially, the street art.


thank you Robert, much appreciated :cheers1:


==================================












































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful Cathedral! Spectacular views of Liverpool kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Great views!


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful Cathedral! Spectacular views of Liverpool kay:





shik2005 said:


> Great views!


thanks guys :cheers1: the views from the tower are excellent kay:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos! cheers.

thanks all for viewing and liking :cheers1:


=============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000

quite beautiful photos indeed, and I guess those religious rites pics were in the observance of the holy week?


----------



## Leongname

capricorn2000 said:


> quite beautiful photos indeed, and I guess those religious rites pics were in the observance of the holy week?


yeah! it was Palm Sunday procession from the cathedral garden into the cathedral. thank you :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic sets, Leon!
I especially liked the bad-looking police and the stone figures in the station.


----------



## Nightsky

Nice pics! I just visited Liverpool on my England trip. It was very grey and windy, I must say the city looks much better when the sun is shining. Great buildings and museums!


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Leon! I particularly love that bobby at Lime St. station.


----------



## General Electric

What a nice view from this building (#950)! Great sets!!! kay:


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic sets, Leon!
> I especially liked the bad-looking police and the stone figures in the station.


thanks Robert! the bad-looking policeman wasn't scary at all :lol:



Nightsky said:


> Nice pics! I just visited Liverpool on my England trip. It was very grey and windy, I must say the city looks much better when the sun is shining. Great buildings and museums!


that's true. when it's warm and sunshine outside, every cities looks amazing. thank you!



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Leon! I particularly love that bobby at Lime St. station.


 thank you :cheers1:



General Electric said:


> What a nice view from this building (#950)! Great sets!!! kay:


 thank you GE! it is the Anglican Cathedral its tower height about 100.8 m., nice view indeed!


==================================


















































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, Leon!
I like this building and this one is one of my favorites kay:


----------



## Leongname

thank you Roman! Liverpool Town Hall is a really gorgeous building with wonderful architecture :cheers1:


===============================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Excellent new set, Leon!
Those old cars are great!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! British people and steam, always a good marriage! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Great update, Leon! :applause:
What a joy to see those oldtimers!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Excellent new set, Leon!
> Those old cars are great!


thank you Robert! a really nice show! all Albert Dock was covered with smoke :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


thank you Christos!



Benonie said:


> Wow! British people and steam, always a good marriage! :cheers:


 there were no victims :lol: thanks Ben!



yansa said:


> Great update, Leon! :applause:
> What a joy to see those oldtimers!


 I see vintage cars are toys not just for men 


=========================================












































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, very interesting pictures


----------



## Why-Why

A brilliant set, Leon! Pirates, unicyclists, supercilious gulls, and specialist coal!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great thread!


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos and I like what you're showing, specially those streets scenes.


----------



## Leongname

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice updates, very interesting pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant set, Leon! Pirates, unicyclists, supercilious gulls, and specialist coal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skopje/Скопје;139961597 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliewong90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice photos and I like what you're showing, specially those streets scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys! really fantastic collection of Steam vehicles in one place. great days entertainment :cheers1:


=======================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great thread, Leon! 
What a beautiful city full of activities.
I really like that festive atmosphere!


----------



## Romashka01

wow! awesome pics, Leon :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos, Leon! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread, Leon!
> What a beautiful city full of activities.
> I really like that festive atmosphere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow! awesome pics, Leon :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful, very nice photos, Leon! :applause: :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks a lot guys!
thanks all for viewing&liking
:cheers1:


=======================================










































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

thanks Robert!


=================================


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000

Leongname said:


> Liverpool Town Hall is a really gorgeous building with wonderful architecture :cheers1:


and those steam vintage locomotives(?) as well, I was truly taken aback, are they really authentic or repros?


----------



## Leongname

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great b/w pics, Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice new set, Leon!
> Beautiful buildings in the first photos of the set and great black and white images.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome Leon; those black & white photos btw was awesome...


----------



## Leongname

*Hoylake to New Brighton*



























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, Leon! kay:

The starling, cute and somehow funny...


----------



## Gratteciel

Many great pictures, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*Silvia*, *Robert*, thank you!


=================================














































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

kay: Excellent series of pictures, Leon! Great scenery and nice graffiti.


----------



## yansa

A superb update, Leon, enjoyed it very much! kay:



Leongname said:


> .​ .


The bench for masochists? 
And a sadist has prepared it! :lol:


----------



## Leongname

*Hoylake to New Brighton II*



Benonie said:


> kay: Excellent series of pictures, Leon! Great scenery and nice graffiti.


thank you Ben!



yansa said:


> A superb update, Leon, enjoyed it very much! kay:


thank you Silvia!

:cheers1: guys!



yansa said:


> The bench for masochists?
> And a sadist has prepared it! :lol:


 oh yes! the wishes, but the reality :lol:


p.s. could you remind me, please, who is a "Scherzkeks" 


==================================




















































































































































































































​


looks slightly untoleranted hno:









​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

We probably are both little Scherzkekse, Leon. :lol:
And you made phantastic pics from the Wirral! kay:


----------



## Leongname

*AFD NATIONAL EVENT*



yansa said:


> We probably are both little Scherzkekse, Leon. :lol:
> And you made phantastic pics from the Wirral! kay:


:lol:
thank you 


=======================================


Armed Forces Day 2017


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, Leon!
All that naval equipment is really amazing.


----------



## yansa

Very interesting and varied update, Leon! kay:
Lovely umbrella street!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon!
> All that naval equipment is really amazing.


thanks Robert!
it was a really interesting day with many highlights and I am fascinated by military history.













yansa said:


> Very interesting and varied update, Leon! kay:
> Lovely umbrella street!


thank you Silvia!
I like those umbrellas too 
The Umbrella Project was named by children who work with the ADHD Foundation because ADHD and autism are ‘umbrella terms’ for a whole variety of neurodevelopment difficulties.


=========================================


















































































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Leon! I love that pirate with the apprehensive young lady.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots, very impressive.


----------



## yansa

Very interesting and lively update, Leon! kay:



Leongname said:


> thank you Silvia!
> I like those umbrellas too
> The Umbrella Project was named by children who work with the ADHD Foundation because ADHD and autism are ‘umbrella terms’ for a whole variety of neurodevelopment difficulties.


Thank you for this interesting link, Leon!
I particularly like what Dr. Tony Lloyd says:

"The Umbrella Project is about reminding adults - be it parents, teachers
or potential employees - that young people with ADHD and other conditions
possess many gifts, talents and skills to offer their communities.

Their condition is not a disabler, but an enabler, a superpower!"

It's important to understand it as condition and not as disease (being different
must not mean being ill).
Those people often are highly talented and gifted.


----------



## alexander2000

great photos, there are really quite impressive.


----------



## Leongname

*Hoylake to New Brighton III*



> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great set, Leon! I love that pirate with the apprehensive young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madonnagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots, very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and lively update, Leon! kay:
> Thank you for this interesting link, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great photos, there are really quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much for your comments! much appreciated :cheers1:


====================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice new set, Leon!


----------



## yansa

Very nice maritime details, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Really nice new set, Leon!


thank you Robert!



yansa said:


> Very nice maritime details, Leon! kay:


really beautiful beaches, but quite long walkway  thanks Silvia!


=======================================




















​


_All the best things in real life are either illegal, immoral or lead to obesity. [A.Woollcott]_































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great quote at the photo with the sleeping man (too many beers or?)


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;140927013 said:


> Great quote at the photo with the sleeping man (too many beers or?)


i think so :lol:
thank you!


=========================================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great B&W images, Leon!
I really like the way you capture people in your photos.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic b/w photography, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great B&W images, Leon!
> I really like the way you capture people in your photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantastic b/w photography, Leon! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

_*Robert*_, *Silvia*, thanks a lot!


======================================























































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

I'm not so happy when I see weapons in children's hands -
the two little boys in the helicopter, that's much better! 

Good report from a very interesting event, Leon! kay:
The seagull is a great last pic for the set!


----------



## Why-Why

Love that study of ambivalent girl with assault rifle, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> I'm not so happy when I see weapons in children's hands -
> the two little boys in the helicopter, that's much better!
> Good report from a very interesting event, Leon! kay:
> The seagull is a great last pic for the set!


why? they are so happy  
btw, guns don't kill people, people kill people ©
thank you Silvia! 



Why-Why said:


> Love that study of ambivalent girl with assault rifle, Leon!


:cheers1:


======================================






















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

Leongname said:


> btw, guns don't kill people, people kill people ©


:| With guns....

Anyway, nice shots!...


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics, Leon!
The last picture of the boat Boudicca with the seagull flying, is great!


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> :| With guns....
> 
> Anyway, nice shots!...


 yep with guns, also with knife, forks, hammers and now by the cars 

anyway, thank you Ben  :cheers1:

p.s. who killed this man?



















​


Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pics, Leon!
> The last picture of the boat Boudicca with the seagull flying, is great!


 thank you Robert :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*Summit G2 in Liverpool!*










​


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photos! :applause:

among my favorites: this and  this


----------



## yansa

The forum is not the right place to continue with the gun/children-discussion,
so I stay silent now. 

Spectacular updates, Leon, really great!


----------



## capricorn2000

quite a place to walk around the beach barefoot and to wade on the cool puddle and your set of candid shots of walking people in black and white is really impressive.


----------



## Benonie

Great action photography Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent photos! :applause:
> 
> among my favorites: this and  this


thanks Roman, much appreciated!



yansa said:


> The forum is not the right place to continue with the gun/children-discussion,
> so I stay silent now.
> Spectacular updates, Leon, really great!


thank you Silvia!
and i'll keep my lips zipped :lol:



capricorn2000 said:


> quite a place to walk around the beach barefoot and to wade on the cool puddle and your set of candid shots of walking people in black and white is really impressive.


thank you very much!



Benonie said:


> Great action photography Leon!


thank you Ben :cheers1:


===============================================









































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Love all those beach details, Leon... kay:


----------



## AbidM

good for bathing?


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Love all those beach details, Leon... kay:


thank you Silvia 



AbidM said:


> good for bathing?


thanks for question Abid, but I've no idea, never tried it :lol:


================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Very interesting update, Leon, fine pics! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Liverpool always nice and interesting.


----------



## Why-Why

That looks a very appealing museum, Leon.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Very interesting update, Leon, fine pics! kay:


thank you Silvia!

_'When a man is tired of Liverpool, he is tired of life'_ © LOL


Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Leon!
> Liverpool always nice and interesting.


thank you Robert! As a tourist it is a fabulous place and there are a great many things to see including all those museums.



Why-Why said:


> That looks a very appealing museum, Leon.


thanks Nicholas!
I regularly visit this museum. there is a little something for everyone at the museum. this is one of the docks attractions and it is worth a visit. the waterfront is a nice walk round also. 
p.s. free to enter but donations requested 


============================================






































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Christos*, :cheers1:


==========================






































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Leon! Love those Beatles steps, the umbrellas, and the colourful ferry.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates!
Many, many great pictures, Leon!


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Leon! kay:
The seagull, the sand dunes...
Delightful pics of ships and harbour life!

Best of all: The umbrellas, some of them nicely reflected in cars!


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent pictures! many favorites! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

the seashore turns into a big playground during low tide and a nice place to walk around
and catch some sea breeze. likewise, nice photo update for the rest.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Chester*



> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great set, Leon! Love those Beatles steps, the umbrellas, and the colourful ferry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful updates!
> Many, many great pictures, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely updates, Leon! kay:
> The seagull, the sand dunes...
> Delightful pics of ships and harbour life!
> Best of all: The umbrellas, some of them nicely reflected in cars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pictures! many favorites! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the seashore turns into a big playground during low tide and a nice place to walk around
> and catch some sea breeze. likewise, nice photo update for the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again great, very nice photos, Leon :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


thank you guys, much appreciated!



=================================================================









































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Steam Mill and lion with violet door kay:

#1058/6 - 10: Beautiful! Is it a park or a cemetery, Leon?


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Beautiful! Is it a park or a cemetery, Leon?


thanks Silvia it is the garden of Hallmark Hotel 'The Queen'


----------



## Leongname

*Chester to Eggbridge*





















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful updates from Liverpool. I love the red brick character


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice photos, Leon!
The canals give a very special charm to the city.


----------



## Leongname

General Electric said:


> Beautiful updates from Liverpool. I love the red brick character


thank you GE! it's Chester, not so far away from Liverpool.
by the way anyway the red bricks buildings look great in any weather.



Gratteciel said:


> Very nice photos, Leon!
> The canals give a very special charm to the city.


thank you Robert! it's true!

cheers guys!


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool today*











































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Chester to Eggbridge II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! interesting shots of the boats and the canal with its flood control system.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos, and the canal and its locks are interesting.


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Leon! :applause:

Particularly like 1065 / 3, the cute Shenanigans building, the 1871 house,
the old clock, big ships and the fish among the love padlocks 

1066/1 lovely little garden!
1067 as a whole - the black goose! 
1068 as a whole


----------



## Leongname

> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful! interesting shots of the boats and the canal with its flood control system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlonbasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice photos, and the canal and its locks are interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely updates, Leon! :applause:
> Particularly like 1065 / 3, the cute Shenanigans building, the 1871 house,
> the old clock, big ships and the fish among the love padlocks
> 1066/1 lovely little garden!
> 1067 as a whole - the black goose!
> 1068 as a whole
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*'capricorn2000'*, *'marlonbasman'*, *Silvia*, cheers guys!
Chester canal is one of the best place for a long walk. an excellent walking path and plenty to see, we loved watching the narrow boats slowly climbing the many locks. I could only imagine all those years ago without much in the way of mechanical help how this canal with all the locks was ever built. we were lucky enough to see narrow boats using the locks and had a chat with the volunteers lock keepers. great time :cheers:

p.s.


yansa said:


> Lovely updates, Leon! :applause:
> Particularly like 1065 / 3, the cute Shenanigans building,


thank you again Silvia  the 'Shenanigans' is Irish pub. in my opinion the best Irish pub in Liverpool with a small cute and cosy bar! :cheers:


=============================================================











































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

I found many lovely pictures in these new sets, Leon; From the huge and impressive boat to the spontaneous smile of the truck driver. Excellent!


----------



## paul62

I was down your way in the second half of the day, last Thursday. I went to the waterfront and on the ferry, the sun was shining, and it almost felt like I was on holiday. I saw some jellyfish swimming around Albert Dock, which really surprised me.


----------



## yansa

One better than the other! You are a great photographer, dear Leon! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great set! Love this one.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for the nice new pictures :applause:


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> I found many lovely pictures in these new sets, Leon; From the huge and impressive boat to the spontaneous smile of the truck driver. Excellent!


thank you Robert!
p.s. it is passenger  it's England 



paul62 said:


> I was down your way in the second half of the day, last Thursday. I went to the waterfront and on the ferry, the sun was shining, and it almost felt like I was on holiday. I saw some jellyfish swimming around Albert Dock, which really surprised me.


thanks Paul! want to see those jellyfishes in your Liverpool's thread kay:



yansa said:


> One better than the other! You are a great photographer, dear Leon! :applause:


 oh Silvia, you made my day 



Benonie said:


> Great set! Love this one.


thanks Ben :cheers1:



General Electric said:


> Thank you for the nice new pictures :applause:


 thank you too GE, much appreciated :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*Chester*

*“I must go again to Chester, for I suppose there is no more curious place in the world."* (_Nathaniel Hawthorne, author and US consul in Liverpool 1853)_







































































​
_you can scan this barcode_






































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Many atmospheric pics in #1081, Leon! kay:

In Vienna's "Prater" we too had such a mini train - don't know if it still exists:



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## Why-Why

What a fantastic mural ... in Chester of all places, Leon!


----------



## Romashka01

Great update :applause:
Awesome mural! 
Lovely photos of the park kay:


----------



## Leongname

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many atmospheric pics in #1081, Leon! kay:
> In Vienna's "Prater" we too had such a mini train - don't know if it still exists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic mural ... in Chester of all places, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update :applause:
> Awesome mural!
> Lovely photos of the park kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you Silvia, Nicholas and Roman, much appreciated :cheers1:

p.s. a little bit more information about this mural


----------



## Leongname

*The ruins of St. John's church*





























​

_The church was reputedly founded by King Aethelred in 689. In 973, the Anglo Saxon Chronicle records that, after his coronation at Bath, King Edgar of England, came to Chester where he held his court in a palace in a place now known as Edgar’s field near the old Dee bridge in Handbridge.

More:_

























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

So interesting, awesome updates - thank you very much for sharing this with us, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> So interesting, awesome updates - thank you very much for sharing this with us, dear Leon! kay:


 thank you Silvia 















































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Love the painted cars, the sailing ships, the wall art - too many favourites
to name them all! kay:

Great effect of the red curtains in the third last pic of #1092 !!

#1093/7 the building has awesome colours and is a little spooky... 

Love "The Waiting" by Anna Gillespie...

Great updates, dear Leon! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very special like for the sculptures (The Waiting).


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, Leon! :applause::applause::applause:
Many....many great pictures.
Among my favorites: the mural in the first set, "The Waiting", St. John's Church, the abandoned building and many others.


----------



## capricorn2000

I saw some photos of Chester before and I could say it's quite lovely.
and for Liverpool, there are always interesting photos, ...keep them coming.:cheers:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Love the painted cars, the sailing ships, the wall art - too many favourites
> to name them all! kay:
> 
> Great effect of the red curtains in the third last pic of #1092 !!
> 
> #1093/7 the building has awesome colours and is a little spooky...
> 
> Love "The Waiting" by Anna Gillespie...
> 
> Great updates, dear Leon! :applause:


 thank you Silvia! spooky.... you're right about that hahah, but I hope after refurbishment #1093/10 it will look better.



Skopje/Скопје;141935275 said:


> Very special like for the sculptures (The Waiting).


 thank you very much!



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets, Leon! :applause::applause::applause:
> Many....many great pictures.
> Among my favorites: the mural in the first set, "The Waiting", St. John's Church, the abandoned building and many others.


thanks Robert! I'm glad you like it 



capricorn2000 said:


> I saw some photos of Chester before and I could say it's quite lovely.
> and for Liverpool, there are always interesting photos, ...keep them coming.:cheers:


 thanks a lot!

:cheers1: guys for comments watching&likes!


==================================================


































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*2.*
























































































































.
.
.
.
.​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*World Museum III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*World Museum IV*















































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Really impressive collection at this museum kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great museum and really nice pictures, Leon!
Wow the giant clam!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great photos! Very interesting! Very creativ city! Nice architecture of the World museum. Does Liverpool (because of the eastcoast) have less sunshine days a year than Manchester or London? thanks


----------



## yansa

I've missed here some updates, Leon. 
Superb picture of the ship "Marco Polo"!
Lovely flowers on the last pic of #1117!

The World Museum is great... wonderful Ancient Egypt section -
I love the two Sachmet statues guarding the entrance to the Mummy Room. kay:

The giant clam is beautiful!
Thank you for sharing this impressions with us! kay:


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;142193079 said:


> ^^
> 
> Really impressive collection at this museum kay:


thank you :cheers1: I really love our museums, large, beautiful and free of charge)))



Gratteciel said:


> Great museum and really nice pictures, Leon!
> Wow the giant clam!


  thanks Robert!



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great photos! Very interesting! Very creativ city! Nice architecture of the World museum. Does Liverpool (because of the eastcoast) have less sunshine days a year than Manchester or London? thanks


 hmm, weather in england is unpredictable. I never compared those cities. but if you so interesting with it read plz this article: Revealed: Britain's wettest cities



yansa said:


> I've missed here some updates, Leon.
> Superb picture of the ship "Marco Polo"!
> Lovely flowers on the last pic of #1117!
> The World Museum is great... wonderful Ancient Egypt section -
> I love the two Sachmet statues guarding the entrance to the Mummy Room. kay: The giant clam is beautiful!
> Thank you for sharing this impressions with us! kay:


 thank you Silvia


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House. I*

is a National Trust property and home of the "E. Chambré Hardman Studio, House & Photographic Collection". It is also known as *The Hardmans' House*. The property was acquired by the National Trust in 2003.

Life through a Liverpool Lens





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House. II*



































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House. III*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


thank you Christos! much appreciated, cheers!


================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House. IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House. IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House VI*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House VII*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House VIII*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days. 59 Rodney Street/Hardmans' House IX*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Heritage Open Days, The Hardman's House X*































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Intriguing and nice updates, Leon kay:


----------



## yansa

Phantastic updates, dear Leon! :applause:

You have such a good eye for details and textures, it's really a pleasure
to watch your pics! 

Love the dog Bicky!


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting set, Leon! Hardman House has a really fascinating collection of objects.


----------



## Benonie

Thank you for guiding us through this photographer's heaven!


----------



## Leongname

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intriguing and nice updates, Leon kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantastic updates, dear Leon! :applause:
> You have such a good eye for details and textures, it's really a pleasure
> to watch your pics!
> Love the dog Bicky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting set, Leon! Hardman House has a really fascinating collection of objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for guiding us through this photographer's heaven!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


thank you Guys! I showed so many details of Hardman's House for just one reason it is the Britain's Heritage Trust and usually isn't available for many of average tourists. nevertheless it's part of Liverpool's history via interesting life of the one person.
also i found that I got more enjoy from my visit of this little house than from visit to the National Media Museum in Bradford.

*GE*, *Silvia*, *Nicholas*, *Ben* thank you for comments and likes! 
also all who looking&reading this thread :cheers1: I hope you're not bored of it 


==========================================





















































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Kirkby*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Kirkby II*





















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Great monument!


----------



## yansa

Great elephant monument, dear Leon, and I love the Kirkby Thrones! 
Beautiful pics of the old graveyard! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice to show us some things and places I've never seen before.kay:


----------



## Leongname

*George*, *Silvia*, '*capricorn2000*' thanks a lot for your comments!
also all for your viewing&liking :cheers1:


=========================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Great urban shots, Leon! I like the whole set, but that cubist jumble effect in #1152.5 really stands out for me.


----------



## Leongname

*I*



Why-Why said:


> Great urban shots, Leon! I like the whole set, but that cubist jumble effect in #1152.5 really stands out for me.


thank you Nicholas! 'down in the town'; thought this was a beautiful pic :cheers1:


=========================================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III*

























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*IV*















































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed once again awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon! :applause:
These new sets and the previous ones that I had not seen, are a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Leongname

*Nicholas*, *Silvia*, *Christos*, *Robert*! thank you guys :cheers1:


================================================


































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Super b & w shots, Leon! Especially love that one of Hope Street with the two spots of colour.


----------



## yansa

Some excellent b/w photography, Leon! :applause:
And this one is my favourite - what a great pic !!



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## Romashka01

This is really interesting! Very creative,Leon! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super b & w shots, Leon! Especially love that one of Hope Street with the two spots of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some excellent b/w photography, Leon! :applause:
> And this one is my favourite - what a great pic !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really interesting! Very creative,Leon! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful set, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


======================================












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Your B&W-pictures are stunning, Leon!


----------



## yansa

Great updates, Leon, wonderful b/w portraits! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed those black/white photos are awesome, very nice :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Are those Russian wrist watches sold as antiquity or they are newly made?


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful and creative shots kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great photo, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :applause: Your B&W-pictures are stunning, Leon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates, Leon, wonderful b/w portraits! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed those black/white photos are awesome, very nice :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful and creative shots kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you Ben, Silvia, Christos, GE, much appreciated :cheers1:



Skopje/Скопје;143800243 said:


> Are those Russian wrist watches sold as antiquity or they are newly made?


it's not an antique, it's a limited collection of wrist watches at TK Maxx

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/gifts/...-watch/p/76358581#product-description-content
https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/gifts/...old-automatic-hands-analogue-watch/p/76358472
https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/christ...man/brown-automatic-analogue-watch/p/76358277

thanks for question 


==========================================================


































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates on pages 61 / 62, dear Leon! :applause:

I particularly love the church interiors, the view into the graveyard and the robin!


----------



## Leongname

*Christos*, *Silvia*, :cheers1:


=================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set, two of my favorites - this one and this one


----------



## shik2005

Excellent b&w set #1204! :applause:, Leon!


----------



## Why-Why

Nice gritty set, Leon. Our geese really do get around!


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Wow! Some great posts on this page. Wonderful pictures. I love the street art, the B&W picture of the TV-tower and the crane man.


----------



## yansa

Many superb pics in your latest updates, Leon! :applause:

Love the b/w #1225/1, the guy in the crane, street musician with dog,
the close-up of the Christmas tree, geese and Dipodiddy.


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates, very interesting and various pictures! Thank for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Wonderful street art.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely and lively city as well.


----------



## Leongname

*I*



> Skopje/Скопје;144003470 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great set, two of my favorites - this one andthis one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent b&w set #1204! :applause:, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gritty set, Leon. Our geese really do get around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :applause: Wow! Some great posts on this page. Wonderful pictures. I love the street art, the B&W picture of the TV-tower and the crane man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many superb pics in your latest updates, Leon! :applause:
> Love the b/w #1225/1, the guy in the crane, street musician with dog,
> the close-up of the Christmas tree, geese and Dipodiddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome updates, very interesting and various pictures! Thank for sharing :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update, Leon!
> Wonderful street art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely and lively city as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys for your viewing, comments and likes. much appreciated :cheers1:


=================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*IV*













































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Many nice observations, dear Leon, particularly love #1237/4 and the last one,
#1240/3, and this one! kay:



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## Why-Why

A terrific gritty urban set with lots of quirky details, Leon! Just the kind I like.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Leon! :cheers:

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Merry Christmas to you dear Leongname, thank you for your nice pictures from England (and other too), and I wish you all the best :cheers: I look forward to discovering the next


----------



## Benonie

Lovely Liverpool!


----------



## Leongname

thank you very much _*Silvia*_, _*Nicholas*_, _*Robert*_, _*Christos*_, '_*GE*_', _*Ben*_! :cheers1:


========================================================




































































































​

=============================================


I wish a happy New Year to everyone! :cheers:










​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice b&w set of student portraits, Leon. Happy 2018 to you too!


----------



## Romashka01

Cool update! kay:

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## MyGeorge

nice black and white pictures, it's like in the 60's.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful black and white set, Leon! :applause:
I also loved your photos from the previous page.


----------



## yansa

I love your black and white portraits, Leon! kay:
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## danmartin1985

cool photos.


----------



## General Electric

Happy new year to you too, Leon :cheers1:! Your black and white pictures are magnificat!


----------



## Leongname

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice b&w set of student portraits, Leon. Happy 2018 to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool update! kay:Happy New Year to you too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice black and white pictures, it's like in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful black and white set, Leon! :applause:
> I also loved your photos from the previous page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your black and white portraits, Leon! kay: Happy New Year to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danmartin1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year to you too, Leon :cheers1:! Your black and white pictures are magnificat!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys for your friendly comments!
also thanks all for your viewing&likes! 

:cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*Armed Forces Day [June 2017]*

























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Armed Forces Day [June 2017] II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Armed Forces Day [June 2017] III*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Armed Forces Day [June 2017] IV*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

The event is well captured :applause: 

I love especially your pictures of jets parade and the magnificat old boat


----------



## yansa

So many interesting and great pics, especially whole #1256! :applause:
Are that Sikorsky helicopter you show, Leon?
I would love to fly one.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic collection and pics, Leon! :applause:
Love the work of the Singh Twins!

Two of many favourites:



Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> ​



​


----------



## Why-Why

The Singh twins were new to me ... their work is really fascinating! And great shots from the Walker collection, Leon.


----------



## Leongname

> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photography, nice exhibition! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely updates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates, Leon!
> The city is a very successful amalgam between old and modern styles. Wonderful art!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantastic collection and pics, Leon! :applause:
> Love the work of the Singh Twins! Two of many favourites:[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Singh twins were new to me ... their work is really fascinating! And great shots from the Walker collection, Leon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys for your comments and likes :cheers1:


=================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*V*















































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for those many excellent pics, Leon! :applause:
Many favourites, I pick two of them out:

Love those women being so fascinated by that board! 



Leongname said:


>


And this one is so cute, I want to adopt him!  kay:



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## Why-Why

Great dockside set, Leon! I love that long brick warehouse in your first shot, the seagulls, and the photography exhibition.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice set of photos, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Thank you for those many excellent pics, Leon! :applause:
> Many favourites, I pick two of them out:
> Love those women being so fascinated by that board!
> And this one is so cute, I want to adopt him!  kay:[/CENTER]





Why-Why said:


> Great dockside set, Leon! I love that long brick warehouse in your first shot, the seagulls, and the photography exhibition.





christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice set of photos, Leon :cheers:



thank you very much guys! it's the exhibition of stunning photos of *'Britain from the air'*.


_Nicholas Crane, President of the Royal Geographical Society (with IBG) said: “Britain from the Air provides a fantastic opportunity to see Britain’s natural and human landscapes from a unique perspective and to explore the social, economic and environmental forces that shaped them.
A total of nine themes - ranging from historic treasures, natural wonders and feats of engineering - are covered in the photos.

They will reveal the story of Britain’s history and geography and offer a thrilling perspective of some of the United Kingdom’s breath-taking landscapes and landmarks.

The free open air exhibition has attracted seven million visitors on its UK tour.

“I’m delighted that the exhibition is in Liverpool and I encourage everyone to visit it while it is on display.”_

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/stunning-britain-air-picture-trail-13494670



========================================================






















































































































































​

Liverpool isn't always rainbows and puppies :/






























​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> thank you very much guys! it's the exhibition of stunning photos of *'Britain from the air'*.


Really a great exhibition, Leon! kay:

Great update again! :applause:
This is too much: How can you show me a _green helicopter?_ :lol:
If I was there I would get into it by any means - they would need ten soldiers
to get me out! 



Leongname said:


>


The same pictures in Vienna, Leon... 
Shortly I saw two men sleeping on the street, one at Kaerntner Strasse,
one not far from my home.​


Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .
> .


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots of a lovely city- I like those colorful buses.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Excellent photos :applause: many favorites ( this , this and others )


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, Leon!
I absolutely loved all your photos.
Liverpool is a beautiful and lively city.


----------



## Why-Why

That black monster parked in the disabled zone ... the rough sleeper in the doorway ... you've captured in one image the dark side of the world today, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shots of a lovely city- I like those colorful buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Excellent photos :applause: many favorites ( this , this and others )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates, Leon!
> I absolutely loved all your photos.
> Liverpool is a beautiful and lively city.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

'*capricorn2000*', *Roman* and *Robert*! thank you very much guys for your comments :cheers1:



yansa said:


> Really a great exhibition, Leon! kay:
> Great update again! :applause:
> This is too much: How can you show me a _green helicopter?_ :lol:
> If I was there I would get into it by any means - they would need ten soldiers
> to get me out!


thank you *Silvia*! this helicopter was full of children 



yansa said:


> The same pictures in Vienna, Leon...
> Shortly I saw two men sleeping on the street, one at Kaerntner Strasse,
> one not far from my home.





Why-Why said:


> That black monster parked in the disabled zone ... the rough sleeper in the doorway ... you've captured in one image the dark side of the world today, Leon!


thank you *Silvia* and *Nicholas*!
on those pictures I showed the contrast between expensive car 'Tesla' and a homeless who sleeps in the door's frame of the ROYAL (life joke) Philharmonic Hall building.












===============================================
















































































​


----------



## Leongname

*the first snow  early morning*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*the first snow  II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*the first snow  III*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Interesting observations, Leon.


----------



## Leongname

early morning





























​

afternoon






























​


----------



## Leongname

OMG! the page '66' came back.  
_curiouser and curiouser (Alice)_


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely snow shots, Leon! Here we are constantly told that a sprinkling of snow in the UK leads to chaos in the streets. Things look pretty calm in Liverpool!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice snow photo updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Many beatiful pictures here! I love sun and snow, a magic combination in a great place kay:

Thank you for sharing


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, dear Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thanks Christos! :cheers1:



shik2005 said:


> Interesting observations, Leon.


 thank you Игорь 



Why-Why said:


> Lovely snow shots, Leon! Here we are constantly told that a sprinkling of snow in the UK leads to chaos in the streets. Things look pretty calm in Liverpool!


 this problem is touching mostly trains,airports and motorways because here in England we're always getting 'the wrong type of snow' 
LOL 
thank you Nicholas!



christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice snow photo updates :cheers:


thank you again!



General Electric said:


> Many beatiful pictures here! I love sun and snow, a magic combination in a great place kay: Thank you for sharing


 you welcome 'GE'! your images of snow in mountains are magnificent :cheers:



yansa said:


> Lovely updates, dear Leon! :applause:


 thank you Silvia! I'm glad that you like it 


================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands Of Strangers II*













































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice set of b & w portraits, Leon. And loved your comment about "the wrong sort of snow"!


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting b&w shots :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

The set gone and recovered is fantastic, Leon! 
Good thing we could enjoy it twice. Many beautiful photos.
The photos of the sets in black and white are also amazing. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates in b&w, great choice for street scene kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! love your B&W candid shots of people in the street, and of course, the Beatles.


----------



## Leongname

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set of b & w portraits, Leon. And loved your comment about "the wrong sort of snow"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great and interesting b&w shots :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The set gone and recovered is fantastic, Leon!
> Good thing we could enjoy it twice. Many beautiful photos.
> The photos of the sets in black and white are also amazing. :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome updates in b&w, great choice for street scene kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful! love your B&W candid shots of people in the street, and of course, the Beatles.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


==============================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## yansa

What a lovely update, dear Leon! kay:
Thank you for this - it will give me good dreams tonight! 
Such a cute little corner of Liverpool...


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

yansa said:


> What a lovely update, dear Leon! kay:
> Thank you for this - it will give me good dreams tonight!
> Such a cute little corner of Liverpool...


Edit: Now you were to quick for me. 
I spoke of #1316 (but #1317 and #1318 also are great!)


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands of Strangers*



yansa said:


> What a lovely update, dear Leon! kay:
> Thank you for this - it will give me good dreams tonight!
> Such a cute little corner of Liverpool...


thank you Silvia! 
The Blue Coat is a hidden gem in Liverpool town centre. Nice to sit out on a sunny day with a cigarette and coffee 


yansa said:


> Edit: Now you were to quick for me.
> I spoke of #1316 (but #1317 and #1318 also are great!)


thanks again 
it was a very nice day in Liverpool between two Beasts from the East




=====================================

























































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

The Blue Coat really is a nice place, Leon - thank you for the link (and the nice
flower smiley)! 

Some excellent, very dynamic b/w street shots in your update! :applause:
(Not everyone seems to be happy to be photographed! )


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, Leon!
What interesting and beautiful modern buildings on the 1317 set.
Again, great set in black and white!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Very good black & white candid shots.


----------



## Leongname

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Blue Coat really is a nice place, Leon - thank you for the link (and the nice
> flower smiley)!
> Some excellent, very dynamic b/w street shots in your update! :applause:
> (Not everyone seems to be happy to be photographed! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice new sets, Leon!
> What interesting and beautiful modern buildings on the 1317 set.
> Again, great set in black and white!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :applause:Very good black & white candid shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Silvia, Christos, Robert, Paul! thanks a lot! much appreciated :cheers1:


==========================================
















































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Ormskirk*

Ormskirk is a market town in West Lancashire, England, 13 miles north of Liverpool, 11 miles northwest of St Helens, 9 miles southeast of Southport and 18 miles southwest of Preston. Ormskirk is famous for its gingerbread.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

The Church of St Peter and St Paul is in the market town of Ormskirk, Lancashire, England. Dating from no later than the 12th century, it is one of only three churches in England to have both a western tower and a central spire, and the only one to have them both at the same end of the church. It is an active Anglican parish church in the Diocese of Liverpool.





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Fascinating updates, dear Leon! :applause:
Loved the old Church of St. Peter and St. Paul with the graveyard and the
"witch trees" ,

this lovely ladies 



Leongname said:


>


... and here! - the tree had attempted to open the grave !! 
(I would have let him. )
What a great symbol for resurrection!



Leongname said:


>


​


----------



## Why-Why

Love that set from the church and graveyard in Ormskirk, Leon. I find those old epitaphs fascinating ... as is the "tree heart" by the grave that Silvia notes above^^.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates!

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new pics, Leon!
The cemetery and the church are just amazing!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Fascinating updates, dear Leon! :applause:
> this lovely ladies


this group of women dressed for Ladies Day at Aintree




yansa said:


> Fascinating updates, dear Leon! :applause:
> Loved the old Church of St. Peter and St. Paul with the graveyard and the
> "witch trees" ,
> ... and here! - the tree had attempted to open the grave !!
> (I would have let him. )
> What a great symbol for resurrection!





Why-Why said:


> Love that set from the church and graveyard in Ormskirk, Leon. I find those old epitaphs fascinating ... as is the "tree heart" by the grave that Silvia notes above^^.


Dracula's home  quite scary at night time :lol: thank you Silvia and Nicholas :cheers1:



General Electric said:


> Very nice updates!
> Cheers :cheers:


 thanks 'GE' :cheers1:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new pics, Leon!
> The cemetery and the church are just amazing!


thank you Robert, cheers mate!


==========================================


*yesterday* magic shrooms!
























































































​

*today*








































​
Christmas truce football statue


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Great symbolic with that statue!


----------



## Why-Why

What an amazing crop of mushrooms! And that statue in front of a bombed church certainly makes you think ...


----------



## yansa

Great update, dear Leon! :applause:

(Similar - or even same - mushrooms grow in Austria too, as I heard, on cowpat
at the pastures of the mountain region "Semmering". 
In Austria when someone behaves strangely we say "he has eaten narrische Schwammerl" 
("crazy mushrooms" ).


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Leon!
Very nice mushrooms.
The place itself is already full of magic.


----------



## Leongname

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing crop of mushrooms! And that statue in front of a bombed church certainly makes you think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update, dear Leon! :applause:
> (Similar - or even same - mushrooms grow in Austria too, as I heard, on cowpat
> at the pastures of the mountain region "Semmering".
> In Austria when someone behaves strangely we say "he has eaten narrische Schwammerl"
> ("crazy mushrooms" ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great new set, Leon!
> Very nice mushrooms.
> The place itself is already full of magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you Nicholas, Silvia, Robert!
those mushrooms were so large and beautiful and at the first sight we decide it is the art installation, but after.... :lol: 











Skopje/Скопје;147473521 said:


> ^^
> Great symbolic with that statue!


thank you, 'Skopje' this monument is installed really well in front of the bombed out church.
cheers!


============================================






















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000

love your photo shots specially of those people in the streets,
and Ormskirk is a real treat for us to see an authentic old English town -
and just love that old church with the old graveyards.


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful spring shots, Leongname :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow! Wonderful! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

This is my favourite. Love that reflection!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful Spring impressions, Leon, and this is a remarkable buildling - 
would love to see it from near! kay:



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## madonnagirl

cool and relaxing photos,


----------



## Leongname

> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> love your photo shots specially of those people in the streets,
> and Ormskirk is a real treat for us to see an authentic old English town -
> and just love that old church with the old graveyards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful spring shots, Leongname :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skopje/Скопје;147645035 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Wonderful! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite. Love that reflection!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Spring impressions, Leon, and this is a remarkable buildling -
> would love to see it from near! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madonnagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool and relaxing photos,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys, much appreciated!


====================================


































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## openlyJane

One of my favourite Walker Art gallery paintings there:_ Fournier's - 'The Funeral of Shelley': _https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/the-funeral-of-shelley/uwFW5-eMuEhgAA


----------



## openlyJane

Also note that new acquisition of the portrait of Liverpool born actress _Kim __Cattrall_. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

You made great pics of this wonderful gallery, Leon! :applause:
I would spend much time there!


----------



## General Electric

Great shots, very nice effect kay:


----------



## skymantle

Great gallery and the Kim Cattrall portrait is great. :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall*



openlyJane said:


> One of my favourite Walker Art gallery paintings there:_ Fournier's - 'The Funeral of Shelley': _https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/the-funeral-of-shelley/uwFW5-eMuEhgAA


thank you Jane! great painting, indeed. with its own dramatic story. but I can never pass by this the first painting at the left side. it remind me the ruined abbey in Chester at night time 



openlyJane said:


> Also note that new acquisition of the portrait of Liverpool born actress _Kim __Cattrall_. :cheers:


I love so impressive style of Kim's portrait too and how the art curator fitted her portrait between 18th century paintings. thanks!



yansa said:


> You made great pics of this wonderful gallery, Leon! :applause:
> I would spend much time there!


thank you Silvia! you will not regret it. this Walker gallery, the Sudley house and the Lady Lever gallery definitely are three gems in Liverpool.



General Electric said:


> Great shots, very nice effect kay:


thank you 'GE' :cheers1: i like to try something new 



skymantle said:


> Great gallery and the Kim Cattrall portrait is great. :cheers:


thank you 'skymantle' i'm glad you like it :cheers1:


==========================================


Speke Hall again 

































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Charming, lovely, witty updates, Leon! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall*

*Silvia*, *Christos*, thanks guys :cheers1:





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Speke Hall III*





















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing more impressions of this beautiful building, Leon! 



Leongname said:


>


I know this tree from our Botanical Garden, but forgot part of the name - 
it had to do with cinnamon. 



Leongname said:


>


You have a very good eye for nature, especially for trees, Leon. kay:
Shortly I saw a programme about Germanic cult places in 3sat (over internet) -
some places looked similar like this:



Leongname said:


> ​
> ..


^^ Wonderful tree! For me this is a holy place.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon!
Your photos of the British Art Gallery made my day. I loved them all!
The gardens and the house of Speke Hall are great.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates and stunning tudor building and hedge. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from Speke Hall, Leon. Somehow those mild grey skies convey the essence of an English springtime more than full sun does.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, Leon!
> Your photos of the British Art Gallery made my day. I loved them all!
> The gardens and the house of Speke Hall are great.





skymantle said:


> Lovely updates and stunning tudor building and hedge. kay:





Why-Why said:


> Great set from Speke Hall, Leon. Somehow those mild grey skies convey the essence of an English springtime more than full sun does.





yansa said:


> Thank you for showing more impressions of this beautiful building, Leon!


thank you very much *Robert*, '*skymantle*' *Nicholas*, *Silvia*! in a few my next sets I will show another outstanding house with an interesting history. I'll hope you will like it too :cheers1:



yansa said:


> I know this tree from our Botanical Garden, but forgot part of the name -
> it had to do with cinnamon.


is it the cinnamon-roll tree?



yansa said:


> ^^ Wonderful tree! For me this is a holy place.


 I'm not sure, but I think it is a sweet chestnut tree.



yansa said:


> You have a very good eye for nature, especially for trees, Leon. kay:


 have you seen a rabbit? 








​


----------



## yansa

^^ Cinnamon roll tree? It has nothing to do with Christmas, Leon! 
No, the tree I mean is a "cinnamon buk", "cinnamon birch" or something.
I will look after the name next time I'm in the Botanical garden. 

Where is a rabbit? 
The green part of the tree which seems to have an eye?


----------



## General Electric

Here?


Leongname said:


> ​


 Nice updates!


----------



## yansa

^^ Yes, this is exactly the green part of the tree I meant!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> ^^ Cinnamon roll tree? It has nothing to do with Christmas, Leon!
> No, the tree I mean is a "*cinnamon buk*", "*cinnamon birch*" or something.
> I will look after the name next time I'm in the Botanical garden.


oh no! I so like my interpretation :lol:



> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is a rabbit?
> The green part of the tree which seems to have an eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here?
> Nice updates!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes,yes,yes! :banana: 
thanks!


=======================================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I know why this name sounds familiar  Great set :applause:


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;147929343 said:


> I know why this name sounds familiar  Great set :applause:




thank you!


=========================================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel*

Hillbark Hotel is nestled in Frankby village, in Wirral parkland and overlooking the scenic river Dee estuary.
It is magnificent Grade II listed hotel and Hillbark's character appearance hides a fascinating history.
The house was originally built in 1891 on Bidston Hill in Birkenhead for the soap manufacturer Robert William Hudson.

Germany's Crown Prinz Wilhelm was so impressed with the house that in 1913 he built a copy for himself in Potsdam. The famous Potsdam Agreement at the end of World War 2 was signed there. 

Hillbark was sold in 1921 to Sir Ernest Royden and in 1928 was moved to its present site, brick by brick, finally being completed in 1931.

The house contains a variety of interesting features: the Great Hall has a 1527 Jacobean fireplace from Sir Walter Raleigh's house, a set of William Morris stained glass windows and a pair of 13th century church screen doors; the library was originally in a stately home in Gloucestershire; and the Yellow Room restaurant contains a magnificent 1795 Robert Adam fire surround.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful spring walk, Leon. Hill Bark Hotel is magnificent.


----------



## yansa

The nearer we come, the more I love Hill Bark Hotel. 
Fabulous house!

Great pics as always, Leon - wonderful trees in #1374/1 and #1376/7,
lovely "dog & book cafe" and 2CV with flowers! kay:​


----------



## General Electric

:applause: great updates


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> Wonderful spring walk, Leon. Hill Bark Hotel is magnificent.


it's close enough (20 mins) to Liverpool through the tunnel. quiet and private as you may otherwise prefer 


yansa said:


> The nearer we come, the more I love Hill Bark Hotel.


Fabulous house!
I visited Hillbark for afternoon tea with my wife. it is a brilliant way to see this hidden Wirral's gem. the place is surrounded by greenery, you could be in the middle of a forest. such a lovely location kay:


yansa said:


> Great pics as always, Leon - wonderful trees in #1374/1 and #1376/7,
> lovely "dog & book cafe" and 2CV with flowers! kay:​


it's called the 'Barking Mad Cafe'  thanks Silvia!



General Electric said:


> :applause: great updates


thank you, I'm glad that you like it.


======================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## skymantle

Wow, luv slender chimneys and that one is more articulate than the other amazing details. kay:


----------



## yansa

So many great details, Leon, including the ducks and the elegantly shaped
sports car (what type is it? )! kay:

Seeing this wonderful room I feel that I was born to live in a castle or at least
a very old (or old styled) building...
I was born in the false century! 



Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel I*



skymantle said:


> Wow, luv slender chimneys and that one is more articulate than the other amazing details. kay:


 really nice Tudor's brickwork with distinctive patterns :cheers:










yansa said:


> So many great details, Leon, including the ducks and the elegantly shaped
> sports car (what type is it? )! kay:


thank you Silvia! it's a 'Zonda', lovely&funny sport car 



















​




yansa said:


> Seeing this wonderful room I feel that I was born to live in a castle or at least
> a very old (or old styled) building...
> I was born in the false century!


it sound so romantic.....











====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hill Bark hotel II*











































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hill Bark Hotel is a real architectural gem (the exterior and the interior) :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing two more pics of the elegantly Zonda and using that
charming flower smiley, Leon! 

I really enjoyed the wonderful details of this hotel!
Do you know which wood they have used for this room?
I like it very much.



Leongname said:


>


And the garden is romantic too! kay:
(Only the parking space we see in the last pic a little disturbes the romantic
atmosphere of this house. 
(But okay, the guests must have a possibiity to park somewhere... )



Leongname said:


> ​
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby*

'*Skopje/Скопје*', *Silvia*, thank you guys!


====================
































































































































































​


----------



## DWest

cool shots, like that British kind of architecture...


----------



## Romashka01

Spectacular pictures! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos! Love the Hill Bark Hotel building. There seem to be a lot of Tudor-bethan architecture in that area.


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Leon! kay:
Especially like the pine tree and the bird gathering!


----------



## Why-Why

From the frank inscriptions and the superb condition of the exterior, Hill Bark Hotel would seem to be a Victorian essay in Tudor style inspired by the half-timbered architecture of Chester and vicinity, and Wikipedia confirms this. Still, it's a wonderful building both inside and out: the courtyard, brickwork, and woodwork details are outstanding. Thanks for the tour, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

DWest said:


> cool shots, like that British kind of architecture...





Romashka01 said:


> Spectacular pictures! :applause:





Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos! Love the Hill Bark Hotel building. There seem to be a lot of Tudor-bethan architecture in that area.





yansa said:


> Lovely updates, Leon! kay:
> Especially like the pine tree and the bird gathering!





Why-Why said:


> From the frank inscriptions and the superb condition of the exterior, Hill Bark Hotel would seem to be a Victorian essay in Tudor style inspired by the half-timbered architecture of Chester and vicinity, and Wikipedia confirms this. Still, it's a wonderful building both inside and out: the courtyard, brickwork, and woodwork details are outstanding. Thanks for the tour, Leon!


'*DWest*', *Roman*, *Mike*, *Silvia*, *Nicholas*, :cheers1: guys! much appreciated!


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018 II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018 III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018 IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018 V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Steam on the Dock 2018 VI*



































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update with charming details, Leon! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Stunning! it's amazing that such machines existed!

kay: Great shots, with nice places in background !


----------



## Gratteciel

The sets on the last pages are fascinating, Leon!
What an amazing collection of beautiful photos. Thank you very much!
Hill Bark is spectacular; It must be a very expensive hotel.


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park I*

*Silvia*, '*GE*', *Robert*, thank you very much guys :cheers1:


===============================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park II*











































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands of Strangers*











































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing park and special _*like*_ for the very old tree kay:


----------



## marlonbasman

very nice photos, grand update.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful impressions from the old Allerton Oak and the Japanese Garden, Leon! kay:
Some great b/w as well! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park I*



Skopje/Скопје;148587863 said:


> Amazing park and special _*like*_ for the very old tree kay:


thank you 'Skopje' :cheers1: I couldnt imagine a thousand years, omg :nuts:


marlonbasman said:


> very nice photos, grand update.


thanks, I'm glad you like it :cheers!:



yansa said:


> Wonderful impressions from the old Allerton Oak and the Japanese Garden, Leon! kay:
> Some great b/w as well! :applause:


thank you Silvia, the Japanese garden is my favorite place so well maintained. also a great collection of old plants 




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park III*













































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos!


===========================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Great shots, the gardens, the b&w shots and the harbor kay:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pics of garden and harbour, Leon - here are two of my many favourites kay:





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .
> .


----------



## Why-Why

A fabulously varied set, Leon. I love that "Steam on the Dock" exhibition, and the ancient oak and Japanese garden at Calderstones Park.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great, great, great! Thanks for sharing! I love Liverpool!!!

.


----------



## Leongname

General Electric said:


> Great shots, the gardens, the b&w shots and the harbor kay:





yansa said:


> Wonderful pics of garden and harbour, Leon - here are two of my many favourites kay:





Why-Why said:


> A fabulously varied set, Leon. I love that "Steam on the Dock" exhibition, and the ancient oak and Japanese garden at Calderstones Park.





VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great, great, great! Thanks for sharing! I love Liverpool!!!


'*GE*', *Silvia*, *Nicholas*, '*VITESKI RED ZMAJA*' thank you very much guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


=============================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Great update, Leon - three of my favourites:
Love the Museum of the Moon...





Leongname said:


>



This one really made me laugh out loud! :lol: kay:




Leongname said:


>



So beautiful! 





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Great update, Leon - three of my favourites:
> Love the Museum of the Moon...
> 
> This one really made me laugh out loud! :lol: kay:
> 
> So beautiful!


thank you Silvia!
it is a really interesting show and a great installation inside of cathedral.


















































​

a dog looks nice and funny )))










​

I agree with you the Pelican of London is a beautiful vessel










​

=========================












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Tall Ships Liverpool 2018*

*THREE FESTIVALS TALL SHIPS REGATTA 2018*





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Tall Ships Liverpool 2018 II*





































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Just love the moon in the cathedral! And the tall ships are always impressive.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful experience that Japanese Garden. Your photos of the flowers and plants are fantastic.
The old tree looks like a real sculpture.
Of course, the set of black and white photos is very good.
The pier, the photos of the city, the colorful boat, the musicians, the Museum of the Moon installed inside the Cathedral, 
the constant activity in the streets ... everything is amazing!


----------



## yansa

The installation in the Cathedral is very atmospheric, Leon, nearly mystically!
The flying dog seems to be a Mops, but with some little changes... :lol:
Lovely video of the dancing girls!
And the big ships are impressing. kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

impressive photo update...loving them.


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> Just love the moon in the cathedral! And the tall ships are always impressive.





Gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful experience that Japanese Garden. Your photos of the flowers and plants are fantastic.
> The old tree looks like a real sculpture.
> Of course, the set of black and white photos is very good.
> The pier, the photos of the city, the colorful boat, the musicians, the Museum of the Moon installed inside the Cathedral,
> the constant activity in the streets ... everything is amazing!





yansa said:


> The installation in the Cathedral is very atmospheric, Leon, nearly mystically!
> The flying dog seems to be a Mops, but with some little changes... :lol:
> Lovely video of the dancing girls!
> And the big ships are impressing. kay:





MilbertDavid said:


> impressive photo update...loving them.


Nicholas, Robert, Silvia, David! thank you guys :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Lake*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Lake II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Lake III*













































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great pics! 
some of my favorites:
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/316464/316464_original.jpg 
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/354278/354278_original.jpg
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/351632/351632_original.jpg


really beautiful update, Leon!


----------



## General Electric

Lovely park and naval parade! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Great pics!
> some of my favorites:
> https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/316464/316464_original.jpg
> https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/354278/354278_original.jpg
> https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kriseight/84423064/351632/351632_original.jpg
> really beautiful update, Leon!





General Electric said:


> Lovely park and naval parade! :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


Roman, 'GE', Christos, thanks guys! :cheers1:


=====================


























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Albert Dock Dream Rides 2018*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

I see our thuggish geese are taking over ponds everywhere! And I love that yellow convertible sporting an umbrella to keep its inside dry.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful updates, Leon, also on previous page! :applause:
Lovely ducklings. Hot cars! 


One of many, many favourite pics:







Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .
> .


----------



## General Electric

:applause:


----------



## Leongname

*Albert Dock Dream Rides 2018 I*



Why-Why said:


> I see our *thuggish geese* are taking over ponds everywhere!


 thank you Nicholas! you make me read more about those birds and now I know what you mean :lol:

also I don't remember did I show this short video :dunno: btw:









Why-Why said:


> And I love that yellow convertible sporting an umbrella to keep its inside dry.


 because an owner is a lady 










yansa said:


> Beautiful updates, Leon, also on previous page! :applause:
> Lovely ducklings. Hot cars!
> One of many, many favourite pics:


thank you Silvia  unfortunately the weather was unfriendly and the Albert Dock looks quiet and empty in the very early morning.









==================================


































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Albert Dock Dream Rides 2018 II*











































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

A lonely singer in the rain... 
Loved your "geese convoi video", Leon! 


Wonderful car parade! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice update, Leon!
The lake looks very beautiful and peaceful and...Wonderful cars.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the geese insider, Leon! Heavens, they're even worse than I imagined! And I like that moody early morning Albert Dock shot.


----------



## skymantle

Great shots, nice cars. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park I*



yansa said:


> A lonely singer in the rain...
> Loved your "geese convoi video", Leon!
> Wonderful car parade! kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Really nice update, Leon!
> The lake looks very beautiful and peaceful and...Wonderful cars.





Why-Why said:


> Thanks for the geese insider, Leon! Heavens, they're even worse than I imagined! And I like that moody early morning Albert Dock shot.





skymantle said:


> Great shots, nice cars. kay:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


==============================


























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Calderstones Park II*

























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

How wonderful it blossoms in Calderstones Park, Leon!
Thank you for sharing these beautiful impressions! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful!


----------



## Leongname

*Chester, Midsummer Watch Parade I*



Gratteciel said:


> These new sets are spectacular, Leon!
> I could hardly choose a favorite photo; they all are!
> Liverpool is a great city!


thank you Robert :cheers1:



yansa said:


> Beautiful and interesting updates, Leon! kay:
> I hear the first time of cobweb paintings!


thanks Silvia! I'm glad you found something new and interesting 


=================================






















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Chester, Midsummer Watch Parade II*
















































































































​


----------



## yansa

Enchanting costumes and figures at this lovely parade, Leon!
Wonderful architecture and pics! :applause:





Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## Gratteciel

A very nice new set, Leon!
Midsummer Watch Parade is beautiful and colorful!


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice new set, Leon!
> Midsummer Watch Parade is beautiful and colorful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanting costumes and figures at this lovely parade, Leon!
> Wonderful architecture and pics! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Silvia, Robert, thank you :cheers1: Chester is really awesome kay:


============================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Great pics of harbour and architecture, Leon! :applause:
This one is particularly beautiful:





Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .


----------



## Leongname

*Christos*, *Silvia*, thanks guys!


=================


































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,Leon! kay: #1490 amusing pics


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the Chester parade and the Liverpool waterfront, Leon! I take it that last piece of street art isn't a Banksy ...


----------



## Gratteciel

Another beautiful and interesting update, Leon!
Very nice the modern side of Liverpool!
Interesting and funny figures in the bricked-up windows of the brick wall.


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Leon! :applause:
Here are two of many favourites:





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .
> .


----------



## toshijmx

Definitely worth exploring, methinks!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Waterloo I*



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the Chester parade and the Liverpool waterfront, Leon! I take it that last piece of street art isn't a Banksy ...


thanks Nicholas! on the right side is his work, the latest addition in the Baltic triangle as a mural with a Banksy mention.



Gratteciel said:


> Another beautiful and interesting update, Leon!
> Very nice the modern side of Liverpool!
> Interesting and funny figures in the bricked-up windows of the brick wall.


thank you Robert, much appreciated :cheers1:



> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update,Leon! kay: #1490 amusing pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely updates, Leon! :applause:
> Here are two of many favourites:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it's a few random photos taken with my iphone. I just tried to avoid the contra light and couldn't see what I got. thanks Roman and Silvia!



> toshijmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth exploring, methinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you!


==================================




*Waterloo* is an area of the Metropolitan Borough of Sefton, in Merseyside, England




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Waterloo II*

































































































































​


----------



## yansa

In your lovely update I especially like the bird- and thistle-pics! :applause:
Here are two of many favourites:





Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .
> .


----------



## Why-Why

Dunes, gulls, thistles ... they bring back many memories of childhood holidays.


----------



## Leongname

*Waterloo*

*Silvia*, *Nicholas*, thank you :cheers1:
























































































































































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos!
Liverpool is really a very beautiful and interesting place.


----------



## yansa

I love the dunes, Leon - this is my favourite kay:





Leongname said:


> .​ .
> .


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots and I like the ecru color of the sands.


----------



## Leongname

*Robert*, *Silvia*, thanks guys! 


===========================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Leon! :applause:
Here are two of many favourites! 





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Beautiful and very varied architecture in the city.
As always, your black and white shots are fantastic.


----------



## Why-Why

That b & w set is full of good character shots, Leon. I especially like the one of the gentlemen in the bowler hat by Boodles.


----------



## Leongname

*Southport*

Silvia, Robert, Nicholas, thank you guys!


=========================






























































































































































































​


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful update, Leon!
Great photos of the facades of some buildings.
I also liked the photo of the ducks with the swan in the center of the group.


----------



## yansa

Great update, Leon - so many beautiful buildings! kay:
Also like the impression of the train station, pic 1.


----------



## Romashka01

Wowderful photos!
:applause:


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful update, Leon!
> Great photos of the facades of some buildings.
> I also liked the photo of the ducks with the swan in the center of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update, Leon - so many beautiful buildings! kay:
> Also like the impression of the train station, pic 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowderful photos!
> :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 *Robert*, *Silvia*, *Roman*, thank you very much guys! :cheers1:


======================================================












































































































































​


----------



## Why-Why

Excellent couple of sets, Leon. Like the street art and the well-cared-for homeless dog.


----------



## yansa

Great update, Leon! kay:
Two of my favourites:





Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, Leon!
Wonderful street art. Great City!


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> Excellent couple of sets, Leon. Like the street art and the well-cared-for homeless dog.


thank you Nicholas! really a lovely dog  actually it is a guide-dog of a blind musician-man on the main street of Liverpool.



yansa said:


> Great update, Leon! kay:
> Two of my favourites:


 thanks Silvia, especially for you one more pic of His Satanic Majesty 











christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos, much appreciated!



Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new sets, Leon!
> Wonderful street art. Great City!


thanks Robert! I'm glad you like it my friend :cheers1:


====================================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for the beautiful green-eyed cat, dear Leon! :hug:
And the second pic also is great! kay:
You show so many atmospheric impressions in your update, superb.
Of course love the skyline with the thunderstorm cell. 





Leongname said:


> thanks Silvia, especially for you one more pic of His Satanic Majesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Why-Why

Great shot, Leon!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, Leon!
The city looks spectacular under that threatening sky.


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands of Strangers*

Silvia, Nicholas, Robert, thank you guys! :cheers1:
























































































































​


----------



## yansa

Great b/w photography, Leon! 

My favourite is #1526/5! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

*I*



yansa said:


> Great b/w photography, Leon!
> 
> My favourite is #1526/5! :applause:


 thank you Silvia!

 the less understandable, the more intrigue......



.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Southport I*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Southport II*























































































































​


----------



## yansa

A very nice mix, Leon! kay:
Some of my favourites are the pic you posted in your answer to me, and
your very last one on the bridge.
And this here: I love how she looks at you! 





Leongname said:


>


​


----------



## Why-Why

Some really striking images here, Leon, especially the ones with colour/no colour experiments. All neatly tied up by that final loop-the-loop!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great set of black and white photos and very good photographic effects, Leon!
Stunning aerial acrobatic festival!


----------



## Leongname

*Silvia*, *Nicholas*, *Robert*, thank you guys :cheers1:


================================


































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Love the atmospheric pics with beautiful clouds, your great b/w's, the black,
semi-transparent outfit , the pic filled by the branches of a tree, and the nice,
relaxing music of this street band, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

*Giants return 4-7 October*

thank you Silvia 


========================================













​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, Leon!
1534/2 Beautiful building with mansard.
Great atmosphere with street artists.
The photos of the giants were great; It's good that they come back to Liverpool.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

_Merry Christmas Everyone!_



​


----------



## Romashka01

Merry Christmas to you too,Leon!!

Great pictures kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A very nice Christmas Market, Leon - fine pics! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Maybe I'm a bit sick and twisted but I loved that set from the burnt-out carpark and the urban decay/street art set after it. I always enjoy your varied threads. Very best for 2019 from Dundas, Leon.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon!
The 2nd graffiti photo (post 1596) with its reflection in the water is amazing.
I also loved all the Christmas photos.

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park I*



> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too,Leon!!
> Great pictures kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice Christmas Market, Leon - fine pics! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit sick and twisted but I loved that set from the burnt-out carpark and the urban decay/street art set after it. I always enjoy your varied threads. Very best for 2019 from Dundas, Leon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful update, Leon!
> The 2nd graffiti photo (post 1596) with its reflection in the water is amazing.
> I also loved all the Christmas photos.
> 
> *Happy New Year!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


======================

Sefton Park




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park IV*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sefton Park V*




































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sudley House I*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sudley House II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Sudley House III*



































































































​


----------



## yansa

Lovely, romantic white plant house, Leon! :applause:
Excellent pics of animals and Spring flowers!
Some of my favourites:


Leongname said:


> .​ .





Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .



^^ A house with much atmosphere - a little sad that house and garden
are surrounded by streets at two sides!


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from Sefton Park: love those crocuses (croci?), the old palm house, and that floating city on the boating lake.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful Park! Thanks Leon.


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands of Strangers*

*Silvia*, *Nicholas*, *Robert* :cheers1:


============================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands Of Strangers II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands Of Strangers III*

























































































​


----------



## yansa

The cat! 
Many excellent b/w portraits, Leon! :applause:
When you make these people shots you seem to hold your camera in a low position -
in the height of your waist?


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice black & white photos, Leon :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating black and white sets, Leon!
I also loved the cat!


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating monochrome character studies, Leon! This one in particular:


----------



## Leongname

*Thousands of Strangers*



> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great and very nice black & white photos, Leon :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating black and white sets, Leon!
> I also loved the cat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating monochrome character studies, Leon! This one in particular:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat!
> Many excellent b/w portraits, Leon! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Christos, Robert, Nicholas, Silvia, thank you! much appreciated :cheers1:




yansa said:


> When you make these people shots you seem to hold your camera in a low position -
> in the height of your waist?


thanks for your question, Silvia! I'm using the monopod and the shutter remote control for many of my pics.











===============================

it's Liverpool darlin' :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnTmVirM8sY












































































































































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating update, Leon!
Many...many favourites... 2, 3 and 11 for example.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> thanks for your question, Silvia! I'm using the monopod and the shutter remote control for many of my pics.


Oh, I understand, Leon! Very smart! 


Many favourites again! Love this portrait of the little girl! kay:


Leongname said:


>





Leongname said:


> .
> .


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots in black and white.....interesting city.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, Leon!
I'm so glad you are back.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon!
> I'm so glad you are back.


thank you very much Robert! also thanks a lot for your the first edition :cheers: much appreciated :cheers2:


=====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Leon!
The Viking is a beautiful ship!


----------



## Why-Why

Very atmospheric riverside shots, Leon. And a fascinating story of the submarine built by a curate! I wonder how he reconciled that with his faith.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, Leon!
> The Viking is a beautiful ship!


thank you Robert, much appreciated :cheers2:



Why-Why said:


> Very atmospheric riverside shots, Leon. And a fascinating story of the submarine built by a curate! *I wonder how he reconciled that with his faith*.


:lol: thank you Nicholas :cheers2:


===================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and colorful update! Thank you, Leon!


----------



## Why-Why

Nice varied Merseyside set, Leon. My favourite is the one of the guy feeding the swans in the marina.


----------



## Romashka01

Great updates,Leon! love the last one kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful and colorful update! Thank you, Leon!





Why-Why said:


> Nice varied Merseyside set, Leon. My favourite is the one of the guy feeding the swans in the marina.





Romashka01 said:


> Great updates,Leon! love the last one kay:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you guys :cheers2:


=====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*I*






































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*






































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*I*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*









































































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... I loved these photo sets!
Fun, great light, interesting and above all ... beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Romashka01

just wow! superb pics! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting work with bubbles, Leon. And I loved that one of the expressive dog, and the way that only real animals (not including humans) seem to keep their dignity in circumstances like these.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wow... I loved these photo sets!
> Fun, great light, interesting and above all ... beautiful! Thank you!


thanks Robert! it was a really nice & bright day 



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting work with bubbles, Leon. And I loved that one of the expressive dog, and the way that only real animals (not including humans) seem to keep their dignity in circumstances like these.


:lol: thank you Nicholas!



> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wow! superb pics! :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you Roman and Christos :cheers2:


====================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*VI*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*VII*








































































































.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set! I want to ask, is that an Orthodox Christian church (with silver domes)?



>


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;162688198 said:


> Great set! I want to ask, is that an Orthodox Christian church (with silver domes)?


thank you, George, you're right! it's the St Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church in Liverpool. 
cheers


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from the cathedral tower, Leon! And I like those last ones of stained glass light effects.


----------



## christos-greece

indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing update, Leon!
Wow, spectacular views from the tower! I loved them!
I could see a harmonious amalgam between old and new architecture.
The stained glass windows are also beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful glass windows and coloured light effects, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

*Anfield I*

*George*, *Nicholas*, *Robert*, *Christos*, *Silvia*, thank you very much!


==================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Anfield II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Anfield III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Anfield VI*



































































































.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful set! I just love this photo:



>


----------



## yansa

Love your pics of the Anfield Barbers building and the red Park Hotel. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved this update full of sportsmanship, Leon! Vibrant and colorful!


----------



## Leongname

*I*

*George*, *Silvia*, *Christos*, *Robert*, thank you guys :cheers2:


============================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*V*

































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Excellent updates, Leon! I especially love your pics around that historic sailing ship! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a nice updates, Leon!!
Great photos of the sailboat!
The museum looks quite interesting, too.


----------



## Leongname

Silvia, Robert, thank you!


==================




























































​


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved the sculpture of Sam Shendi and the way it contrasts with the old church.
Great set of photos, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> I loved the sculpture of Sam Shendi and the way it contrasts with the old church.
> Great set of photos, Leon!


thank you, Robert! there is another one sculpture called "Homeless Jesus" a permanent installation in St Nicholas' Church Gardens 









​

======================================


Arriva Scouse 5k Marathon 





































































Guy Fawkes Night






































































.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: 
Because of your thread, i knew about _'Guy Fawkes Night'_ (I looked to Wikipedia)


----------



## Why-Why

Guy Fawkes seems to have gone up a notch from the days of parkin, sparklers and Roman candles.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:


----------



## breweruk

For anyone interested, we used three of Leongname's images (with permission) in a history feature which has solved a 500-year-old mystery about what happened to the early 16th century altar piece where Saint Thomas More would pray in his Hertfordshire home. This is an exclusive discovery and Leon's images helped us find the missing link. Thanks a million. Discovering the 1527 altar piece of Saint Thomas More


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon!

Homeless Jesus is a very touching and beautiful sculpture!
Arriva Scouse 5k Marathon looks very fun and colorful.
Guy Fawkes Night is a very interesting commemoration.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> :applause:
> Because of your thread, i knew about _'Guy Fawkes Night'_ (I looked to Wikipedia)


thank you Roman! wiki is good for knowledge I'm glad you chose it, instead the 'daily mail' :lol:



Why-Why said:


> Guy Fawkes seems to have gone up a notch from the days of parkin, sparklers and Roman candles.


..... :badnews:


thank you for your comment Nicholas 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos!



breweruk said:


> For anyone interested, we used three of Leongname's images (with permission) in a history feature which has solved a 500-year-old mystery about what happened to the early 16th century altar piece where Saint Thomas More would pray in his Hertfordshire home. This is an exclusive discovery and Leon's images helped us find the missing link. Thanks a million. Discovering the 1527 altar piece of Saint Thomas More


thank you again 'breweruk'! much appreciated.




Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, Leon!
> Homeless Jesus is a very touching and beautiful sculpture!
> Arriva Scouse 5k Marathon looks very fun and colorful.
> Guy Fawkes Night is a very interesting commemoration.


thanks Robert! cheers!


=======================================





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Liverpool  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Superb updates again, Leon! :applause:
Beautiful old corner building in 1693, and you show us great building site shots!


----------



## Leongname

*Christos*, *Silvia*, thanks guys!


==============================






















































































































































​


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Leon. I especially liked the ones of the deconstruction of that ugly elevated highway. And congratulations on helping to solve that More altarpiece mystery.


----------



## Leongname

*Christmas Market I*

*Nicholas*, :cheers2:


====================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Christmas Market II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Christmas Market III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Christmas Market IV*





































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

thank you Christos! cheers!





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Fine eclectic set, Leon! I particularly liked the ones of the men heaving that coffee house of wheels and the kids hugging the Beatles statues.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and interesting update, Leon!
What beautiful buildings in all the photos of the set 1693.
I loved the Christmas market. Very beautiful and with many interesting things. The food looks very tasty.
Excellent night photos, by the way.
The photos of the port are spectacular.
I loved the details of the latest sets and the reflection in the silver sphere of the Christmas tree.


----------



## yansa

Great updates, Leon! :applause:
Some of many favourites are the lovely decorated house boat in 1705/5,
the beautiful building in 1706/3, but also the following pics, for example
the fierce door lion. 
Loved the Christmas Market!


----------



## Leongname

*Reflection I*

*Nicholas*, *Robert*, *Silvia*, thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers2:


====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Reflection II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Reflection III*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Reflection IV*

































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! 
Best wishes to Everyone!​


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice wishes, dear Leon! 
A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year for you too!

I love the Christmas street decoration in 1714/4, and wonderful nightly
reflections in the last pics of your update! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

many thanks everyone for comments, likes, and viewing! 


Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely seasonal set! Merry Christmas and very best for 2020, Leon.


----------



## Romashka01

Merry Christmas to you too,Leon! Excellent night photos! kay:


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Photogenic ships! kay:
Many favourites, one of them 1742/4 (the two workers)! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, Leon!
I really liked the pictures of the buildings with their reflection in the water and graffiti.
The two artistic expressions about The Beatles in 1735 are fantastic.
Touching set of the last day of the European Union flag.
I liked the rabbit (?) sculpture and the views of the city.


----------



## Why-Why

This is my favourite:


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> This is my favourite:
> 
> .......


hahah! bless this mess :lol:
thank you Nicholas :cheers1:



Gratteciel said:


> Great photos, Leon!
> I really liked the pictures of the buildings with their reflection in the water and graffiti.
> The two artistic expressions about The Beatles in 1735 are fantastic.
> Touching set of the last day of the European Union flag.
> I liked the rabbit (?) sculpture and the views of the city.


thank you very much, Robert, you are very kind :cheers1:



yansa said:


> Photogenic ships! kay:
> Many favourites, one of them 1742/4 (the two workers)! :applause:


thank you Silvia








it is water lock of Canning's dock after a stormy weather. 



========================================




















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Great buildings... and pictures.


----------



## Leongname

*I*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


 thanks Christos!



Gratteciel said:


> Wow! Great buildings... and pictures.


thank you Robert!
;-) probably it's my the best shot of this building :cheers1:


==========================


first cruise ship of this season in Liverpool




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Leongname said:


> ;-) probably it's my the best shot of this building :cheers1:


:yes: :applause: 


Great update,Leon!


----------



## Why-Why

Great shot of the Liver Building, Leon! And that cruise ship ... OMG ... "Scarlet Lady"? I'd christen her "Hubris Awaiting Nemesis."


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon!
Beautiful and huge cruise ... very impressive!


----------



## yansa

Phantastic and impressive update, dear Leon - you deserve a big :applause: ! 
The group of little children also is a lovely pic!


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool I*



Romashka01 said:


> :yes: :applause:
> Great update,Leon!


thank you, Roman!



Why-Why said:


> Great shot of the Liver Building, Leon! And that cruise ship ... OMG ... "Scarlet Lady"? I'd christen her "Hubris Awaiting Nemesis."


oh, yeah! quite ambitious project  :cheers1:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, Leon!
> Beautiful and huge cruise ... very impressive!


right word, Robert, 'impressive'! I still have not decided yet, she is beautiful or she is ugly. 
:cheers1:



yansa said:


> Phantastic and impressive update, dear Leon - you deserve a big :applause: !
> The group of little children also is a lovely pic!


thank you, Silvia, much appreciated!


======================================






































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool VI*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool VII*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool VIII*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool IX*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool X*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*HMS Prince of Wales in Liverpool XI*



























































.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Leon


----------



## yansa

Great shots, Leon! :applause:
Two of many favourites are 1763/7 (what an incredible and exciting style mix!)
and the ship under attractive clouds in #1767!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful and interesting update, Leon!!!
The Liverpool Museum building is very beautiful and I love the contrast with the fantastic old buildings behind it. I also really liked the M&S Bank Arena.
Wow ... the aircraft carrier!
Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the aircraft carrier with seagulls coming in to land!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done, Leon





yansa said:


> Great shots, Leon! :applause:
> Two of many favourites are 1763/7 (what an incredible and exciting style mix!)
> and the ship under attractive clouds in #1767!





Gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful and interesting update, Leon!!!
> The Liverpool Museum building is very beautiful and I love the contrast with the fantastic old buildings behind it. I also really liked the M&S Bank Arena.
> Wow ... the aircraft carrier!
> Thank you!





Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the aircraft carrier with seagulls coming in to land!



thank you guys! 

================


*It's time for the apocalypse






















=========*


.



*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)* 

*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)* 

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)* 

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch* 

*In Italy* 

*In Spain* 

*Beautiful_England_and_Wales* 

*Manchester_City* 

*Leeds* 

*Lake_District* 

*Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)* 

*Caernarfon Castle(Wales)* 

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)* 

*Conwy Castle(Wales)* 

*Vilnius, Lithuania* 

*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)* 

*In Scotland* 


.


----------



## Gratteciel

It is good to see that people respect each other's distance. Take care Leon!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> It is good to see that people respect each other's distance. Take care Leon!





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


*Christos*, *Robert*, thanks guys!


=========================================================


*I visited Sefton *_*park last Sunday



































































































*_


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Why-Why

Delightful springtime shots, Leon. I particularly liked the one of the coot's enormous feet.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates indeed, Leon


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> Delightful springtime shots, Leon. I particularly liked the one of the coot's enormous feet.


thank you Nicholas! I like the coot bird too, particularly for its so funny feet.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates indeed, Leon


thanks Christos!


==============================================================


----------



## Leongname

================


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)*

*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)*

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)*

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch*

*In Italy*

*In Spain*

*Beautiful_England_and_Wales*

*Manchester_City*

*Leeds*

*Lake_District*

*Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)*

*Caernarfon Castle(Wales)*

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)*

*Conwy Castle(Wales)*

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)*

*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

.



*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets again, Leon!
I loved Sefton Park. What a lovely place!


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

Wow ... I loved your update, Leon!
Among my favorites: the cyclist's studio, the bird with its beak wide open (it looked like it was singing opera) and the black and white photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Why-Why

Love that skyline shot, #1,785.2.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wow ... I loved your update, Leon!
> Among my favorites: the cyclist's studio, the bird with its beak wide open (it looked like it was singing opera) and the black and white photos.


thanks Robert, those seagulls and pigeons are starving now without tourists.


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon


cheers Christos 🍻


Why-Why said:


> Love that skyline shot, #1,785.2.


thank you Nicholas! i'm glad that you like it. cheers 🍺


==============================================


*Otterspool Park*


----------



## Leongname

*Otterspool Park II*

















































































































































*



*




.



*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice photo walk! #1790/*11* - my favorite


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Another fabulous park; those trees look fantastic!
I recognized several places in Liverpool in those paintings in the park.


----------



## Leongname

Roman, Christos, Robert! thanks guys 🍻


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Festival Gardens
























































*


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Festival Gardens** II


































































































*


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Festival Gardens** III 


























































*


----------



## Why-Why

My favourites are those tree studies in Otterspool Park.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great Gardens; So peaceful!


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> My favourites are those tree studies in Otterspool Park.


I know, nothing interesting, just a path between the trees  thank you Nicholas 🍻


Gratteciel said:


> Great Gardens; So peaceful!


with an interesting history on background. soon, I hope, the park will get a second life.
thanks Robert, much appreciated 🍻


==================================================================


*Church of St Matthew and St James*











*



















































































































*


----------



## Leongname

*Sudley House II










































































































































*


.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*

.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Gratteciel

Sudley House looks beautiful and peaceful.
I loved the squirrel which, despite its size, is a true protagonist.


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates


 thanks Christos!


Gratteciel said:


> Sudley House looks beautiful and peaceful.
> I loved the squirrel which, despite its size, is a true protagonist.


thank you Robert! unfortunately the museum of Sudley House is closed during the coronavirus time. 


==================

*Otterspool Park Promenade 





















































































































































*


----------



## yansa

Great shots, Leon! :applause:
Sudley House has a wonderful garden with pittoresque trees - one of them has a "face"!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Great shots, Leon! :applause:
> Sudley House has a wonderful garden with pittoresque trees - one of them has a "face"!


wow, Silvia, welcome back! ......the Sudley has a quite nice garden, but I love the museum which closed at this moment as other museums of Britain for health and safety of visitors, thank you!


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done


cheers Christos


=================================================


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Leon!
The Wedding House is one of my favourites!


----------



## Romashka01

Nice pictures! 
I especially like _'Chamomile'_
(btw, _Chamomile_ in Ukrainian - _'Romashka'.. _also, Romashka is an affectionate diminutive form of the name Roman)


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Leon, for your nice welcome greet you gave me! 
I like your update very much, so many pics with beautiful buildings, also showing nice clouds! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great new set, Leon!
> The Wedding House is one of my favourites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures!
> I especially like _'Chamomile'_
> (btw, _Chamomile_ in Ukrainian - _'Romashka'.. _also, Romashka is an affectionate diminutive form of the name Roman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Leon, for your nice welcome greet you gave me!
> I like your update very much, so many pics with beautiful buildings, also showing nice clouds! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys for your comments on my photos, which actually isn't a good quality, because taken with my smartphone.


==============================================


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, Leon!
Great art on the walls.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Taller Better

I have such fond memories of Liverpool, and your photos are a pleasure to behold!


----------



## yansa

A very fine mix, Leon! Especially like the pic with the two red cars and red door.


----------



## Leongname

[


> QUOTE="Gratteciel, post: 168301956, member: 205414"]
> Very nice new set, Leon!
> Great art on the walls.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon





Taller Better said:


> I have such fond memories of Liverpool, and your photos are a pleasure to behold!


[/QUOTE]


yansa said:


> A very fine mix, Leon! Especially like the pic with *the two red cars and red door.*


thank you very much guys 🍻 🍻 🍻 🌷


red cars and red door  











=============


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

An especially beautiful update. Thanks Leon!
Awesome boat!


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for doing an new version of the red cars - red door shot, Leon! 
Superb photo of the two shouting seagulls!
Nice looks into the realm of the water plants: They always lead my phantasy into the depth of old water myths...
Great ship!


----------



## Why-Why

Love that set that starts with the red door and ends with the seaweed.


----------



## Leongname

Robert, Silvia, Nicholas, thanks guys 🍻 🌼 🍻 


===================================


----------



## Leongname

*II *


----------



## Leongname

*III *



























































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I 
Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I 
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Leongname

thanks Christos, cheers.


====================


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I 
Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I 
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... wonderful new pictures, Leon!


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see all those outdoor cafes helping people to enjoy a drink in safety.


----------



## Romashka01

Always nice and interesting pics


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wow... wonderful new pictures, Leon!





Taller Better said:


> Nice to see all those outdoor cafes helping people to enjoy a drink in safety.





Romashka01 said:


> Always nice and interesting pics


thank you guys 🥂🥂🥂 


==========================================


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Taller Better

Those little dairy vans make the BEST 99's!!
North American soft ice cream just doesn't taste as creamy and delicious.


----------



## Why-Why

So that's _Boaty McBoatface_! Nice maritime set, Leon.


----------



## Gratteciel

I really love your update, Leon. Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Leongname

> Taller Better said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those little dairy vans make the BEST 99's!!
> North American soft ice cream just doesn't taste as creamy and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's _Boaty McBoatface_! Nice maritime set, Leon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really love your update, Leon. Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, very nice updates, Leon
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻


==================================================


*West Kirby I*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby II* 




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby III* 




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*West Kirby IV* 

























































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Leon!
The enormous variety of places and activities in the city is surprising. I love it!


----------



## Leongname

thank you *Christos* and *Robert* 🍻🍻 

=================================


*Rose Garden in Ashton Park in West Kirby I* 















































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Rose Garden in Ashton Park in West Kirby II* 



























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*III *














































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

What a nice update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

thanks Robert 🍻


====================


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

*TATE*


----------



## Leongname

*TATE II* 































































































































































​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

I like all; especially this last set!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


 thank you!



Gratteciel said:


> I like all; especially this last set!


thanks, Robert! those new rules brought the depression and sadness to museums and galleries  


=============================


*Cains Brewery Village *




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Cains Brewery Village II *


----------



## Leongname

*Cains Brewery Village III*


----------



## Leongname

*Cains Brewery Village IV*


----------



## Leongname

*Cains Brewery Village V*


----------



## Leongname

*Cains Brewery Village VI*











































































































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you so much for this great update, Leon!
Just the kind of things I love.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you so much for this great update, Leon!
> Just the kind of things I love.


 thank you, Robert, much appreciated! 🍻


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


 glad you like it, thanks.


=======================================================


*in the park I* 



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*in the park II *



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*in the park III*


----------



## Leongname

*inthepark IV*


----------



## Leongname

*intheparkV*


----------



## Leongname

*intheparkVI *


----------



## Leongname

*intheparkVII* 




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*intheparkVIII* 



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*intheparkIX* 

























































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing photos!   some of my favorites:


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved your update again, Leon!
The park is beautiful and I love that it is full of animal life.
According to me, Instead of the photos of "In the park III" you repeated the photos of "In the park II" If so, I would love to see the photos of "In the park III".
The photos of the city are lovely; I loved the mural of the three men!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating tour of your beautiful city, Leon!
I love seeing so much public art and all those great buildings.
Excellent update!


----------



## Leongname

thank you Robert 🙏 much appreciated 🍻. 


=================================





















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname

thanks Christos 🍻 


===========================


----------



## Gratteciel

Great aerial shots. I also really liked the photos with the snow; mainly the snow man. 
The place of the photos of the last set look very peaceful, I loved it! Thanks Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great aerial shots. I also really liked the photos with the snow; mainly the snow man.
> The place of the photos of the last set look very peaceful, I loved it! Thanks Leon!


you welcome Robert! I hope you're ok! thank you for comment 🍻 


========================================================














































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> you welcome Robert! I hope you're ok! thank you for comment 🍻


I'm fine, Leon. Thank you very much.
Just pretty overwhelmed by my online classes. I was not used to working that way.
I also hope you are well.

By the way, wonderful update. My big favorite is the black and white church. What a great photo!


----------



## Leongname

thank you, Robert! it's a Welsh Presbyterian Church, beautiful but abandoned. 


==========================================================


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, Leon!
This time, my attention was focused on the beautiful reflections in the water and the shapes of the trees.


----------



## Leongname

thank you, Robert, much appreciated 🍻 


=================================


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Gratteciel

Great, again! What a beautiful day with blue skies


----------



## Leongname

thank you, Robert 🍻 


=====================
























































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update with that deep blue sky, very lively people and the unmistakable silhouette of the Beatles.


----------



## Leongname

thanks, Robert 🍻


==============

















































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
That colorful boat and the art installations are my favorites. 
The figures seated on the benches are permanent or is it a temporary exhibition?


----------



## Leongname

thanks, Robert! It is art installations by artist Gali May Lukas titled 'Absorbed by Light' with statues sitting on benches along the waterfront as a part of the Biennial festival in Liverpool.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Romashka01

Modern and nice city! 
Photos  and videos


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved this update! 💓
What a pleasure to see Liverpool full of life and art!
Great photos too, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Leongname

Roman, Robert, Christos! thanks guys for your attention 🤜🤛. mush appreciated 🍻 


===============================================================


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

Great night photos!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great night photos!


thank you, Robert 🍻 

now I am so lazy to take a DSLR with me. I prefer to use my smartphone. these photos aren't a good quality, but quite enough for memory 


==========================================================================================================






























































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*A HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE 🐣🐣🐥*




















​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great and very artistic update! I loved your black and white photos!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great and very artistic update! I loved your black and white photos!


thank you, Robert!
this Easter's picnic was really good 🍻 


=====================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

*Fiddlers Ferry nuclear power plant in Warrington, Cheshire, in North West of England.*


----------



## Romashka01

Awesome photos! #1959 - my favorite set


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update again, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Roman, Robert 🍻 🍻 thank you guys! 


=============================



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice, again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice, again!


thanks Robert, much appreciated 🍻


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again!


thank you Christos, you're very kind 🍻


===================================================





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos and videos (what software did you use?)


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely photos and videos (what software did you use?)


thanks, Roman 🍻 
I use Pixelmator app for photo editing and Final Cut app for my videos.

=========================================================






​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Leon!


thank you, Robert 🍻 


===============================================

























































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new sets, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic new sets, Leon!


 thank you, Robert! much appreciated 🍻


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


thanks!


================================================





































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos and videos.


----------



## Sydlicious

Aaaah squirrels, my favourite but I don’t see them here in Aus. I also love street art but HATE tagging with a passion - it is a modern scourge, malicious acts of vandalism. Awesome pics of a lovely city


----------



## Leongname

*Roman*, *Sydlicious* 🍻 🥂 thanks guys 


==============================




















































































































​


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates, Leon!
I love all the street art, the reflection of the clouds in the pond, those huge cruise ships, and the sports cars.


----------



## Leongname

thank you, Robert! much appreciated 🍻 


=================================





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*New Brighton III* 























































































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Many... many wonderful pictures, Leon!
I know how to cook those delicious British-style fish and chips you posted on the previous page.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Many... many wonderful pictures, Leon!
> I know how to cook those delicious British-style fish and chips you posted on the previous page.


thanks Robert!
🤣 🍽 
🍻


=============================================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great aerial shots!


----------



## flatworm

Just curious - are the views from the tower of the Anglican Cathedral ? The photos are excellent ! I went there once , glorious stunning views ….

cheers , Steve


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again





Skopje/Скопје said:


> Great aerial shots!
> 
> Christos, George, thanks guys 🍻 🍻





flatworm said:


> Just curious - are the views from the tower of the Anglican Cathedral ? The photos are excellent ! I went there once , glorious stunning views ….
> cheers , Steve


you're right Steve! taken from the top of the tower
it's my first visit to the Cathedral tower, which offers panoramic views of Liverpool in this plandemic hysteria.


=============================================================================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## flatworm

Glad the weather was kind to you ! It was overcast when I went up , but I still thoroughly enjoyed myself , I’m a sucker for a good urban view. Fabulous photos !
cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Steve


----------



## Leongname

flatworm said:


> Glad the weather was kind to you ! It was overcast when I went up , but I still thoroughly enjoyed myself , I’m a sucker for a good urban view. Fabulous photos !
> cheers , Steve


unfortunately english weather is unpredictable but, I have a choice this is my city. thank you Steve 🍻


==============================================================================


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great views!


----------



## Leongname

thank you Robert! :cheers:


====================
































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## Leongname




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*Roman*, *Christos*, *Robert*, thanks a lot 🍻 🍻 🍻 much appreciated!


====================================================


































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


thanks Christos 🍻 

==================================================















































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful photos, Leon!
The city and those imposing cruise ships are just great.


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again; well done





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful photos, Leon!
> The city and those imposing cruise ships are just great.


Christos, Robert 🍻 🍻 thank you guys!


============================================


































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

Southport 











































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... Great set! The Knife Angel is wonderful.


----------



## christos-greece

The air show was by Red Arrows?


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> The air show was by Red Arrows?


not only the "Red Arrows" was presented on this airshow. Typhoon, Bbmf Lancaster, Spitfire And Hurricane, the 'Black Eagles', Mig15, .... Southport Airshow.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool once again


----------



## Gratteciel

*Dear Leon,

Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> *Dear Leon,
> 
> Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


Thank you, Robert! It was very kind of you.






​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Excellent update, Leon!
Always many things and activities to see in Liverpool.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Leon


----------



## Leongname

Robert, Christos, thanks guys 🥂

==========================


























































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, I loved this update!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Wow, I loved this update!


thank you, Robert 🍻
This is the second oldest aquarium in the world - there has been an aquarium in this museum since 1857.


===============================================================================

































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
It seems that you have very good weather there.
Very interesting fact about the aquarium. Thank you.


----------



## Leongname

*Christos, Robert* 🍻 🍻 


====================












































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Totu

Leongname said:


> thank you, Robert 🍻
> This is the second oldest aquarium in the world - there has been an aquarium in this museum since 1857.
> 
> 
> ===============================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I loved this update! Thank you!


----------



## Totu

What a beautiful city!


----------



## Leongname

Totu said:


> I loved this update! Thank you!





Totu said:


> What a beautiful city!


thank you *Totu, *much appreciated 🥂


----------



## Leongname

​


----------

